# ISIS Colchester........Part 17



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all     

Rachel x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

WAHOOOOOOOOO!!!! I'M FIRST       I'm such a child    

Sam  xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh pants! I never get in first!!! Maybe next time ....


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Sorry julia   Is it wrong that it acctually feels like i've won something?!?!         How u feeling today?? 

Well i'm waiting on some maternity clothes through the post but they're still not here   Could really use them... i'm so bloated  

Sam xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

oopps pressed the post button a bit quick there!! 

Loui - Thanks for the pm, I'm pretty sure that Shelley is coming too, she will probably pm you later. Thanks again for sorting out the meet, we always have a great time and it'll be great to finally meet the unmet!! 

Shelley - I had a look at your Maldives pics last night, your holiday looked amazing, how is your tan lasting?? I had a sunbed last night   I'm determined to try and keep it, have to say that I'm hating wearing clothes as well, you get very used to wearing a bikini and sarong during the day, this jeans and jumper lark is not good!! 

Spangle - Thank you   I think that its really important to be honest with each other on here, we're all here to support each other and if we don't tell the truth how are we supposed to know how each other is feeling help each other? I am, as I'm sure everyone is, without a shadow of a doubt absolutley over the moon for Julia, Sam, Jojo, Amy's Mum and any one else who is lucky enough to fall pregnant on here. Yes of course I'm a bit jealous and it does give you that little sick feeling in your stomach but that doesn't take away the total feeling of joy I have for them, all of us on here have been through hell and back to get where we are now and it gives me hope that it can happen for us and we have still got a chance. When girls on here announce they are pregnant I feel differently about it to say my next door neighbour telling me that she's pregnant with her 3rd child (she's not!!) My neighbour has no idea what we have all been through and can not appreciate how privaliged she is to be pregnant, whereas all of us on here do. I hope this makes sense, I think that I'm waffling now    I find it easier to be open with you guys than I do anyone else!!!

JoJo - not long for you now eh? I hope that your coming to the meet?? it will be great to meet you xx 

Rivka - Honey, I'm so sorry that you've got a -tive    test again as you say in a few days, miracles do happen on here...........and lets face it they are happening quite regularly at the moment xx 

Rachel - Thanks for saying you'll sponsor me, I'll be hassling everyone nearer the time!! 

Lisa - I haven't got a sponsorship form at the moment, all of it is done online, they may send me one though, I'll check through my stuff. I hope that your having a good day off with Steve,. its so nice to spend time together isn't it. Good luck with the cash raising, its so hard but boot saleing will raise loads, its amazing how much junk we all have and even more amazing that people want to buy it   Loved the Fairy Godmother card, that is so sweet xx 

PiePig - Hey I think that your better at doing the list than me   Redbush tea is just wrong in my book, ask Em and Cleo about the conversation we had about what visions Redbush gives me!!! Have you tried Green tea or Jasmine tea? I get mine from a local chinese shop and its really nice, do you want me to bring some for you to try at the meet? its nothing like the stuff you get in Tesco and such like, its really nice

Cleo - How are you feeling hun? your work sounds really time consuming, how much time have you got off for this cycle? 

PreggyJulia - I ditto the stretching pains, you must be so excited. The scans at the Oaks are about £100 I think, it would certainly put your mind at rest, would your doc refer you to the early pregnancy unit for a scan? or you could just ring them and tell them you have concerns and see if they'll scan you before you go away. Centre Parks will be great, especially with this great weather were having.

PreggySam - How are you feeling? I hope your ok and you must be so excited  

Ok I really must do some work, I've been typing this for hours!!

Speak later

Lots of Love to everyone

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Tricksey, sorry hope I did not up set you   I was not doubting your sincerity at all just wanted to let you know that I admire your honesty as all to often people do not express how they feel, it is a quality!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Spangle122 said:


> Hi Tricksey, sorry hope I did not up set you  I was not doubting your sincerity at all just wanted to let you know that I admire your honesty as all to often people do not express how they feel, it is a quality!


Oh goodness I didn't get upset in the least, I thought that it was a lovely thing for you to put, I was just trying to explain a little more how I felt and how important I think it is for us all to be honest with each other, I don't think I made a very good job of it though!! 

Sorry


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Liz

Thanks hun for the lift, its realy appreciated. I can't wait to meet up with every1. I'm really excited now   How big a kid am I lol

Love Jo xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Spangle - I've edited my 1st reply to you now, I can see now reading it back how you got that vibe   I was writing as i was talking in my head and it was a nice reply.....honest!!!!


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Oh good, glad it was taken as meant!    Hard to come across as you mean to in writing sometimes but sounds like we understand one another


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,


WOOOHOOOOO!!!! its thursday!!! That means no work tomorrow and dh has the day off too!!     

julia - i would def book in for an early scan hun, well worth £100. I would still like a lift to the meet if that's ok?? Spangle offered too but seems silly as you are just round the corner. Bit confused about times though.

Spangle - hope you're relaxing. As you've read i'll grab a lift with julia but thanks for the offer.

Love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Gals

Spangle - Awwww bless you say the nicest things    

Cleo - Have a great day off tomorrow with Dh tomorrow - doing anything nice?

Julia(Little Mo) - Thanks for the ideas of bootsaling i've got a fair bit up in the loft to get rid of too,  whats that old saying one persons junk is another persons treasure......or something like that      Bet you can't wait till Centreparcs its great there and i bet James loves it,  Maybe you should get that scan done just for piece of mind 

Rivka - Sorry hun.......big hugs    Maybe testing in a few days will be better news

Tricksy - Its so hard getting back into working again after hols..........its just pants!!!   nearly the weekend though   Whats Si up to the day of the meet?  Steve wanted to know if he fancied doing something?

Liz - I bet we will really see the difference in Faith when we see her - Hows being back at work going?  what about DH's job is that all ok now?

Rachel - Hope work had been better today,  don't beat yourself up about having a drink it won't hurt.  I'll let you know if my reflexology teacher wants more people to practise on 


I had a lovely day off today with DH,  i went to physio this morning and then we went for a lovely lunch and then went to the pictures to see "The bank job" which was really good and right up DH's street........back to work tomorrow though.......groan!!!!!!!!

love Lisa xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Evening all,

Spangle - its so easy for the written word not to be taken with the same sincerity that you wrote it with, looking forward to seeing you at the meet.

Lisa - Glad the Bank Job was good, Si want to see it so I'm glad to hear that its not pants   I'll ask him when he gets home what he's up to on the Sunday and let you know   Will it be ok if we go and do the horses on the way back from the Garrison? Then when we get back if Steve is here we can just chill out? Don't worry if you've got something on though  

Cleo -  Are you both up to anything nice tomorrow? If its nice why not go out somewhere and have some lunch, take the dog and go to the beach, that'd be nice   

Today was def a better day than yesterday, I'm still knackered though!! Only 1 more day and we have got the weekend    I am hoping to ride on Saturday morning, out to see Westlife on Saturday night, ride Sunday morning and we're going to Banquet 1408 for lunch on Sunday   Perfect weekend  

Catch you all later

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksy and Lisa - think i will go to the gym in the morning while dh pints the outside of the house (boring) then we spoke about going out for lunch and spending some time together. DH been a bit low recently about everything so want to cheer him up.

lisa - your day sounded lovely.

Tricksy - your weekend sounds fab, although you might want to keep the westlife  bit quiet


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Julia - Wow        .  That really is great news to hear.  (Lisa - thanks for telling me).  So when did you start to suspect?  If only recently then you are lucky to have missed those first nerve wracking few weeks.

PreggySam - Glad to hear your HCG result was good.  Hope the wait for the scan goes quickly.  Sam, was it you with the great positive mental attitude?  Was it you who already bought baby clothes?

Ladies, I don't think we have ever had 3 preggy women on this thread at the same time.  Hope the good luck continues.

Tricksy - Hope you had a good holiday.  Re Amy photos - I did try to send them to everyone whose email address I have but not sure if anyone but Lisa actually got them.  The photos are too big for me to post on this thread (sorry don't know how to do it) but if anyone would like to see some then please PM me your email addresses.  Tricksy - don't think I have yours.

Rivka - Hope the stick turns to a BFP for you.

Spangle - Good luck on your 2WW.

All going well with me and Amy.  She was weighed today and is now 11lb 5oz and is 3 weeks old.  Still in shock that I have her but also still can't believe I am so lucky.

Hopefully life will be able to settle down soon so I am keep in touch with you all more.

Sam


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Just wanted to add re the meet up.  Don't think I could cope with this one and all the travelling so soon.  But hopefully next time.

Sam


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Sam~ Yep i'd already brought maternity and baby clothes      Nothing like being positive.... almost brought a double buggy the other day!!!!   

Sam xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello all,

I   fridays!!!!!

Even though i'm doing housework i'm feeling happy because i'm not at work!!    Getting worried about Monday's scan now, need af to arrive so can i have a dance please?? I took my last pill on wednesday night so i hope it comes soon.
Don't think w will get out for lunch now as we are going to a friends for an early dinner. oh well. 

Got all my family over sunday for mother's day and my sil's mum too. hope every has a fun weekend planned.

Rivka - did you test again hun?? I blew ya loads of bubbles last night to cheer you up  


Love Cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello!

Thanks to everyone for replying so promptly to me. I think the list is now complete?

Sunday 16th March 2008 at *1pm*
Rivka
PreggieSam
Cleo
Rachel
Cath
Spangle
Tricksy
Angel
JoJo
Shelley
Lisa
Julia
Liz
Me

That makes 14. I have another Rachel and Laura on the original list who have still not contacted me? Does anyone know if they are intending to come too?

Loui xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Woohoo the list looks good    

I'm not sure about Rachel but I am pretty sure that Laura won't come, she has her church meetings on Sundays from what I remember?? 

2 more hours of work to go and I can leave


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

How exciting!! Thanks loui   Can't wait to meet everyone   Although i have no idear how to get there as i really don't know colchester at all  

Sam xxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi LAdies

Me post I'm afraid been to London today, had a fab day.

Got back and have been to the loo and had some discharge that is a bit picky/orange not clear or white, sorry TMI

Up till today not had anything really going on down there where as now a bit achey and a few ovary stabs mainly on the left.

Only got blasts back on Wed, should I be worried or do you think I just over did it a bit today? First day really done much other than popping into town.

Help feeling negitive now and it is so early!  

Spangle x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Tricksy said:


> Have you tried Green tea or Jasmine tea? I get mine from a local chinese shop and its really nice, do you want me to bring some for you to try at the meet? its nothing like the stuff you get in Tesco and such like, its really nice


Thanks for the offer honey, but I can't make it to the meet, we are scattering Johns grandparents ashes!

Sorry i've not been on much last couple of days, am feeling a bit peed off (reason here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=131130.0)

just seen your post spangle - try not to worry, i'm sure its ok.

Love and hugs to you all
xxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Spangle - Please try not to worry hun   Its sounds like it's probably implantation?  I had this on my last IVF a week after ET (but i didn't have blasts) so it sounds like the timing is right for implantation. I think this could be a good sign   I really hope that its this hun  

Debs - Sorry about the mixup with being put on the list,  If i were you i would kick up a fuss - its there mistake - Sorry your not coming to the meet - We'll miss you 

Ta ta
Lisa x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Evening everyone.

I have a stinking cold at the moment so heading off to bed for an early night in a mo.

PiePig - I agree with the medical sec - the only people who get instant results are those who make themselves known to the secretaries/doctors. Persevere and phone every day - that way the secretary will have no choice but to sort it out for you to get you off her back. Sorry they are messing your around. We will miss you at the meet too. Sounds like you have a very important job to do that day though. Where are you going to scatter them? Did they have somewhere special they wanted to go?

Spangle, please try not to worry. Like Lisa said, it could be a good sign, so fingers crossed it is. Meanwhile slow down and take it easy okay? 

Cleo, are you making your lovely pavlova on Sunday for your family? Mmmm, my mouth is watering just thinking about it! I hope you have a lovely weekend. Good luck for AF to come soon. I hope Monday's scan goes well too - sorry I will be at Center Parcs so won't be able to post on Monday. Will be thinking about you though. 

Sorry this is short and sweet. Hi to everyone else. I am heading off to bed now, but will post again tomorrow.

I had my hair cut today and not sure I like it - there was a poster on the wall regarding extensions so I may be returning for those in the not too distant future!

Have a nice evening everyone.

Love Julia xxxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Morning, really upset this morning, I went to the loo this morning and there was brown/red blood (tiny bit clotting) sorry TMI   Getting really worried. have always spotted in 2ww but this is so early and on Gestone this time which I thought was supposed to stop this!?.....................Thinking to ring ISIS although I am sure they will say there is nothing they can do...............................
Surely can not be the start of the end already, I was feeling soooo positive now I feel it is over, not official test until 10th! This is torture!

Sorry me post from a very scared and worried Spangle


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

i hope the spotting means nothing, or means implantation   .  If ringing ISIS would put your mind at rest I say do it.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Like piepig said hunny, if ringing ISIS would make you feel better then go for it   I do know a lot of ladies though that had bleeds/spotting and have gone onto get a lovely BFP.... a few with twins!!!     

Sam xxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

Spangle -   the TWW is horrible isn't it?  Sounds to me like the ovary pain was just your ovary settling down from what is a really very unnatural procedure so wouldn't worry about that (I also had ovary pains for a few days after my IVF's) and I also agree with Lisa/Debs/Sam that your spotting is probably an implantation bleed which could happen about now and is a good sign and every reason to keep be positive especially if you are on Gestone which should stop the spotting for any other reason.  Hope the ISIS can put your mind at rest

Tricksy - glad to hear your making plans to go for a FET.  Any thoughts on when it will be and if you are having a medicated or natural cycle?

Julia - hope you're liking your hair a bit better today.  Sorry to hear about your stomach pains though but agree with Cleo and would personally try to sort out an early scan if possible to help reassure you.

Rivka -   sorry to hear about your BFN but as AF has not come I am really hoping it is just that you have tested to early as Sam did - wishing you lots of      over the next couple of days.

Lisa - glad you had a good day on Thursday with DH.

Cleo - hope you had a nice afternoon/evening on Friday with DH and that Sunday goes well with your family.  Here's an AF dance for you:
               

and also lots of     for your scan on Monday.

Sam2007 - glad to hear that Amy is doing well and putting on weight.  I am sure that life must all be a bit mad for you at the moment but still waiting for the photos when you get a chance.

Debs -   had a read of your post and am not surprised your feeling peed off - I would definitely insist the consultant gets you placed on the waiting list from when he should have originally referred you especially as it was his mistake   - the NHS can do this and I would personally put this in writing to him and his managers if you have to and agree with Julia that frequent call to chase his secretaries up should help too.

Hello to everyone else.

Well not much news from me really but am getting my test results back from the Essex Fertility Centre next week so am kind of hoping they show up something - will have to see.

Bye for now,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

This is very sad but forgot to say can someone sort my bubbles out so they end in a 7!  Thanks.


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Done x


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks Spangle!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Spangle - i would definatley call ISIS and ask to speak to Giddon or a consultant. Last time i cycled i remember the feeling of being left on my own for the 2ww with no support from ISIS. It is there job to explain to you and put your mind at rest hun. When i started bleeding on my last cycle i spoke to a nurse (don't know which one) and she wasn't very helpful. i know that next time if i have a problem on the 2ww i am going to be more forceful to get some answers. The 2ww drives you mad enough as it is. I am sure, as the others have said, that it is implantation bleeding but you want to put your mind at rest.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Spangle -     to you hunny - I too think you should call ISIS, its what they are there for - thinking of you  

Julia - hope your feeling better today  

Back later  
Em x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Well i have just been to the gym!! I managed to get my a*rse out of bed, am chuffed with myself. i was motivated by the fact that i thought it might help bring on af   it was worth a try. Not sure what happens on moday if af isn't here as i can't continue down regging as i have stopped the pill   Anyway that's not going to happen...AF is definatley on her way .... this is the new positive me       

Tricksy - have fun at your concert tonight hun .

Spangle - just posted to you quickly above hun         Call me if you fancy a chat.


piepig - just off to follow your link. i did read on endo board that you were getting mucked about with your referral. If i was you i would call them and demand that it is back dated to when you were origional;y supposed to be on the list. They did this for my hyst when i was causing havoc because all the drs were sick and couldn't see anyone to get put on the list. When i did go on the list they took into considereation the 6 weeks or so that i had been mucked around. 

Julia - hope you're feeling better today hun   I'm not making a pav as i have a new recipe that i tried on valentines day and dh loved it. Its a chocolate torte with a biscuit base, so we're having that instead.


Rachel - good luck for your test results hun    A silly question i know but did you mean you want them to throw something up?? I know wen we were oing through initial tests i was kind of hoping there was somehting wrong because then they mightt have a chance of fixing it. it must be so hard to fall in the "unexplained" category.     


Loui - thanks for organising the meet hun, i am a little confused i see the times moved which is fab. Are we sytill having t and cakes?? I will drop the money off during the week if that's ok? 

Right have bathrooms to clean. Perhaps if i stand up alot it will cause af   gravity and all that    

Love to all  Cleo xxxxxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi em - how you doing hun?? xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Spangle:
I agree with the others that it sounds like implantation bleed but ring Isis and see what they say. I had spotting 2 days before testing and thought it was all over. It turned out Faith was a late implanter as at 5w6d there was no heart beat yet. I would think that with twins there might be more discharge. Keep positive hun xx xx

Julia:
Hope you get over your cold, and now you can't take anything it's worse.

Preggysam:
How are you feeling still a bit sicky?

Cleo:
Hope af comes on time and the scan goes well. then it's all systems go!!! scary!!

Tricksy;
Hope you got out for a nice ride today, if a bit windy bet cropi saw lots of ghosts in the hedges!!!

Amy'smum:
Glad all is well with you and Amy are you breast feeding? Faith didn't way that much till about 10w.

Em:
How are you feeling about ds going into boarding now getting used to the idea now you have seen how nice it is there.

Piepig:
Sorry they are messing you around, I was put on the list by the fertility nurse at Ipswich as had clomid first guess they are more organised than consultants. It took 18 months to get to the top so def get them to put you on where you would have been if they didn't mess up.

Lisa:
When do you have another meeting for surrogacy? Faith has certainly changed wont sit still for a min anymore, Took me ages to change her bum today as she kept crawling off laughing.

Rachel:
hope you get the test results in soon.

Loui:
Do we need to bring any soft drinks with us to the meet?

Sorry if I missed you hope you have a nice weekend.

Take care Liz xx xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo -                 a dance for af to arrive hun -   im ok sweetie  

Liz - we are just looking into funds for ds to board, need to decide by monday - i think it will be good for him if im honest, still hard though   Do you want to go to the meet together? im happy to drive this time if you would like as its always you - let me know. 
Looking forward to seeing you and little Faith  

Well im off to the gym too, i wish i could love it like some do! its a pain in the bottem - wish i could eat, drink and do no excercise but still loose weight, not sure thats possible  

Off to Gatwick tomorrow    

Love to all
Em x


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello all!

Looks like I have not done a good job at explaining things  .

Our Meet is booked for *1pm* and for our £5 each we will have *tea, coffee, orange juice and a selection of danish pastries, gateaux and cheese cake*. I had not asked them to provide soft drinks  - but I will do now. I will let you know if they cannot include them in the price so that we can bring some along). If anyone wants to stay on to drink alcohol the bar should be open from 6.30 - but they will have to divert one member of staff from another job to cater for us if a few people intend to stay on (please let me know if anyone wants to stay on). I will provide two maps - one directing people from the A12 (preggySam!) and a local map showing Mersea Road, Berechurch Road and Circular Road South and the location of the Guard Room off Circular Road South. The Officer's Mess and car park will also be shown on the map. If anyone has any more queries, please let me know .

Loui xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Just a quickie from me :

Em - Good luck tomorrow - thinking of you    Hope your not too nervous lovey..........let me know how it all goes 

Julia - Hope your colds better soon - Have a great time at Centreparks

Spangle - Hope you can get through to Isis to put your mind at rest.......try not to worry too much and keeping everything crossed for you that its implantation     

Cleo - Heres your AF dance........             Hope this does the trick  

Tricksy - Hope you have a good time tonight

Thats it from me.............just done a ov test stick out of the blue and got two lines......so one guess to what me and DH will be doing all weekend     

Have a good one girles
love Lisa xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Lisa -awwww thanks sweetie   sounds like you will be having a fun weekend  

Take care
Emms xxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Loui - thanks for that hun, i'm much clearer now   

Angel - wow hun, god luck for tomorrow.    

Lisa - wooohooo, sounds like a fun weekend for you.   

Well have slight af pains and have stated spoting so hopefully she'll be here soon. Just a apin that i have a full house tomorrow and i'l be in agony   but hey ho i'd rather her come.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Evening all,

I have done bugger all today apart from popping to Sainsbury's. I am turning into a right lazy slob!

Lisa, have a nice time tonight then     

Emma, good luck tomorrow. Will be thinking of you. Just think, this time tomorrow it will all be over and you will be able to go wherever you want in the world without any worry. I think you are so brave facing your fears. A friend of mine has a fear of balloons and loud noises like fireworks and it ruins her life. Good luck  

Cleo, have a wonderful time with your family tomorrow. Hopefully AF will come and you will be ready for Monday's scan. Mmmm, I like the sound of your new dessert. 

Spangle, any news? Hope you are okay hun  

Liz, great to hear from you, looking forward to seeing Faith again in a couple of weeks. I am sure she will keep us entertained if there is ever a lull in the conversation.

Tricksy, hope you are settling back into normal life after such an amazing holiday. Keep that tan going! 

Is anyone watching the Eurovision song contest thingy tonight? I am not impressed so far!! Hope it gets better soon!

Louie, sorry I completely forgot about the fiver - will stick it in the post for you.

Hi to everyone else. Hope you are all okay.

Have a nice weekend everyone. xxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Ooooh, I meant to say Tricksy, hope tonight was fab


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

still no af     some spotting and very mild cramps. Worried now.... Come on AF!!!!


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Cleo

Sorry AF is not flowing yet, mine did that too! It is because you WANT it! How about a bit of   usually brings me on if it is on it's way?

So frustrating, when is you scan, sorry can not see your ticker when posting!

Here is a dance for you         

I had only just bleed day before baseline and I was OK to start stimms so try not to worry too much...You have visitors today, hopefully will help you keep your mind off it all....

Thinking of you


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Cleo - have you tried a HPT....that always brings on AF  

Af dance for you


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

i'm having cramps and some spotting with clots (sorry tmi  ) but my (.)(.) are still sore so i know its not proper af.

Pie pig - Have put on very clean sparkly white knickers as that usually brings on af too   

My scan is at 1.15pm tomorrow. 

As i was on the pill i wonder if i will bleed anyway  

Just worried as if she doesn't show i haven't got a clue what they'll do as like i said its not like buseralin when you just continue for a week or two.

Spangle - how's the spotting yep hoping all the visitors will take my mind off the one visitor i really want today


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Afternoon girls,

Well just cooking a roast for mum & MIL so busy busy!!

Cleo~               Come on AF get ur butt in gear!! Good luck hunny    

Spangle~ How you feelig now??      Come on embies     

Cath~ Thank you for the lift offer.... much appreciated  

Well thats it for the mo.... sorry my personals are a bit slack at the mo, sure they will improve soon though  

Sam xxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Cleo - here's an AF dance for you [fly]       [/fly]

Spangle - hope you have not had any more spotting. Here's some positive thinking for you too! [fly]        [/fly]

Loui xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Cleo - hope AF is coming soon. Yes, testing is the surest way to bring it on   Good luck with the scan.

Spangle - have you had any more spotting? I've heard often about girls having spotting during implantation, so fingers crossed that this is it  

Lisa - hope you're having a fun weekend    It would be lovely if it happens now! 

Emma - it's not easy about DS's wanting to board   but I see you are more positive about it now, of course you want the best for him.

Loui - have you pm'ed about sending you the money? I haven't got anything ...

Hello everyone else!

I've tested this morning, BFN again. Then we had a nice day cycling along the river. Coming home started spotting, so as we all know testing does bring the witch about  
I am now very fed up with clomid, especially when I think that when I had my initial 6 cycles of clomid (about 7 years ago I was monitored ad the consultant said it's not making an impact at all. And now I have pretty regular cycles anyway. So what to do now??
DH and me spoke about alternatives today. After my last m/c Ariana at Isis suggested I could go for IUI (never had it before). Or maybe there's no point and we'd better go for another IVF? We are not sure about anything, it's such a pain that it's both teh getting pg and the keeping pg that don't work with me ...
So we decided I'll call ISIS tomorrow to make an appoitment with Dr Lieberman to discuss our options. I haven't met him before so hope he's okay ... Also, does and of you know whether ISIS would do medicated IUI cycles? Maybe there's something to boost chances of ovulation while doing IUI??

Rivka x


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi All

Just a quicky.

Cleo hope AF is getting closer, let us know how the scan goes tomorrow  

Rivka - Lieberman is fine you will have no problems, he does not rush you and will answer all questions you have honestly! When I was having ET I was speaking to the nurses and it is very busy, she said they are now looking at consultations in April so would get onto them ASAP, hopefully if this is the case you might get a cancellation?

Hello everyone else......

Well spotting seems to have stopped for now, this is gross but gonna say it anyway    getting some black crap, partly crinone gel from yesterday (not done any more since) and old blood I think   Praying it was implantation    

I am getting some womb twinges now not sure what to make of these, did anyone else have these in 2ww and get a BFP at any point, remember twinges with 1st fresh go I think not 100% sure though   (feeling tired too on and off)

Sam did you have anything in the 2ww?

Thanks

Spangle xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Spangle~ I had constant Twinges in the 2ww.... AF typr pains/pulling/stretching/ almost like a diareah belly pain   Apart from that nothing really to write home about.... some backache, but never really felt sick ect till after the BFP. All sounds positive to me hunny        I remember the morning b4 i got my BFP a really big pain that kinda took my breath away! 

Sam xxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Sam - thanks for that it is just was having nothing since EC then they started worried AF pains   God |I forgot how hard this bit is!

I keep getting windy pains that make the womb hurt and when I pee feels it pulls a little.

I think I have started going crazy!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Had the windy pains too hun   Keeping everything crossed for you hunny       

Sam xxxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

You tested early didn't you? How early?


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

I tested 6 days past our blast transfer!!!     Only because i'd already seen that the trigger was out of my system a couple of days b4 and thought that if it was BFN then i could brush it off as being too early!!! So yes 11dpo.......  NOT SAYING YOU SHOULD THOUGH.... I WAS VERY NAUGHTY       
How many days past E/C & E/T are you now sweetie??

Sam xxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

This confuses me maybe you can confirm

EC was Fri 22nd - 10 days I take that as?

ET was Wednesday - 2 blasts - were 6 days (fri, sat, sun. mon. tues, wed) makes me day 10?

What does that make me ?


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

You don't count E/C day as day 1 you count the day after as embies day 1. If your E/C was on feb 22nd then you are 9dpo And 4 days past transfer   So embies are 9 days old   
E/C counts as ovulation day so the day after that would be 1 day past ovulation so to speak. Hope that all makes sence?!?!  

Sam xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone, just a quickie from me as we are off to center parcs soon.

Tricksy, hope you had a good time on Saturday, was it fun?

Cleo, good luck with your scan today. I hope it goes well. Was nice to see you briefly on Sunday.

Emma, how was the flying? I bet you are a pro now!

I have been having some twinges in my lower abdomen so going to GP in a minute. Not sure she will be able to do anything, but she might be able to refer me for an early scan. Apparently you don't get them before 12 weeks unless you have suffered 3 or more miscarriages or are bleeding. Anyway, we shall see.

Have a great week everyone, and see you all soon.

Love Julia xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

well af arrived in the night (yeeeehaaaaa!!!) Had a very uncomfortable baseline scan...not nice with af and cramps. But the good news is, is that istart stimms tomorrow!!! We are so excited!!!


Spang;e - glad the bledding has stopped, it all sounds very promising     

Tata for now

love Cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Cloe -   - great news that AF has arrived and that you start stimms tomorrow!       

loui xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello everyone. I'm back! Thanks for all your lovely messages. Being away from you all was hard but not looking at all the threads has helped me start to get my head back in order (well as near to order as it ever was   ) It's great to come back to a board with so much good news at the moment. 

It's been a tough month. Af has really screwed with my head since the tx was abandoned. ISIS said to go back if I hadn't had anything within 5 weeks (this was after I called at 4 weeks) so they could scan to see if there was a problem. As soon as 5 weeks hit I got a bit of spotting - all dark brown and very light. Then it stopped yesterday so I thought I'd call them today. Did a pg test beforehand as figured they'd ask me to double check that and within 10 mins af started properly. Although it's pants to have it, for once I don't have any pain, and I finally feel like I can move on from the tx and get back to a normal life. We won't ahve any more tx until the summer but are looking into Bourn Hall and the Essex and HErts clinic to make sure we have the best chance. Follow up with Gidon is on the 28th (Debs/Tricksy - pls could you add it to the list) to see if they can give any answers to the million questions I have.

I also went back to work which has been truly awful but I've applied for a transfer to a, hopefully, less stressful office. It's where dh works - though he does different things so we wouldn't be under each others feet too much - so I know a lot of people there already. With any luck they'll send the invites out for interviews soon and as there are only 6 applcants for 7 jobs I have a reasonable chance. 

Cleo - great news that you can start stimms tomorrow.   

Tricksy - glad you had a good time in Kenya. Any pics yet? I've signed up for the Race for Life as well - a friend talked me into it. Are you walking, jogging or running? I'm hoping to be able to jog but may well settle for a brisk walk if I don't get my   in gear and get fit again soon. 

Em - how was the fear of flying course?

Spangle - sending you lots of   for the 2ww.

Julia - have a fab time at Centreparks. Hope the gp was able to help and you were able to get a scan before you left. 

Loui - thanks so much for organising the meet. I'll get the dosh int he post to you asap (sorry head been a bit   last week). 

Sam - no probs with the lift. I'm bad enough on finding places in Colchester and I live here. I'll pm you details of what time and where to meet. 

PiePig - hope you got somewhere with the consultant today and they've put you on the list properly. 

Shelley - how are you doing sweetie?

Rivka - thanks for your text this morning. Can you let me know which agent that deli was on with as dh was keen when I mentioned it. 

Lisa - ta for the e-mails. It was lovely to keep in touch even though I wasn't on here. 

Rachel -   how are you doing? Hope you had/have good news on the test results. 

I know I've missed a few out - can't keep up with you all despite some of you saying that it was too quiet after I left so it must ahve been me doing the chatting! 

Enough from me - I still have loads of housework to do


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi everyone

Hope that your all ok and had a good weekend?

Julia - Have a great time at Centre Parks, I hope it went well at the docs today and they have put your mind at rest, have a relaxing time and see you soon

Rivka - thanks for the email hun, yep I am going on the 16th, can't wait to see you and catch up again either

Cath - Good to see you back  Good luck with the transfer, stressfull work makes life harder all round, I hope you get the job you want

Loui - I'm sorry I didn't drop round your money today, I started work at 6.30am and finally finished at 5.30pm and I had to rush to get to Cropi in the light. Is it ok to pop it in the post tomorrow?

Lisa - Are you ok hun? your a bit quiet at the moment. Did you have a good weekend? I asked Si about the 16th and he has sort of planned something but its not confirmed yet, is it ok to let Steve know nearer the time? sorry to be so vauge

Cleo - Woohooo so glad that af turned up for you and stimming tomorrow  thats fantastic news, it was good to see you..........from a distance!! yesterday, hope yoir lunch went down well and you had a good time

Liz - Did you have a good day yesterday? your 1st Mothers Day  I bet Faith is wizzing around everywhere now. I had a good weekend riding, I managed to get out Saturday and Sunday. We went onto the gallops and oh my god Cropi scared the life out of me  she galloped so fast  I was with my friend and the horses decided that they would have a race and forget that we were still on top!!!

Sam Amy's Mum - How was your 1st Mothers Day yesterday?  I hope you got spoilt. Its a shame that you can't come to our meet, it would be great to meet you. We'll have to see what we can sort out

PreggySam - How are you feeling? where's your ticker gone?? When do you have your first scan? it must be soon

Spangle - it sounds like implantation signs to me, all good in my opinion! keep your chin up hun and try and stay sane 

Shelley - How are you feeling now? you're not about much at the moment, I hope your ok? really looking forward to seeing you in a couple of weeks 

PiePig - Hows things your end at Bourne Hall. Have you stuck a rocket up their ar$es yet? its bang out of order what happened, I hope you get it sorted soon 

Em - How was your course? I was thinking about you and hoping its helped you out. Have you made a decision on ds school? I hope your ok xxx

I had a great weekend, I managed to ride a lot and Westlife were amazing, as usual. Yesterday was lovely, rode in the morning and then took my Mum to Banquet 1408 for lunch, Simon is finishing the leftovers now for his tea 

I have got some safari pics on the net, there are more to come though, heres a link

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v495/nikola_44/Masai%20Mara%20Safari%202008/

you may need a password, its hakunamatata

Hope you like them

See you all soon guys

Love

Tricksy xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Real quicky

Cleo glad went oK.

Loui - send £ in post tom.

Tricksey - can you help you did not bleed on gestone, did you always bleed in 2ww before that.

Spotting stopped but had a bit more tonight, really worried  

Why can't I have ann eventless 2ww?


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo - thats great news that you can start stimms hun     to you - come on girl we need even more bfp's on here  

Tricksy - glad you enjoyed Pondlife..........oops sorry, Westlife   love your pics, thank you for sharing them - did you actually go up in that hot air balloon??! Yesterday was amazing thanks, feel like i could book a holiday abroad at the moment  

Rivka - im so sorry about your bfn hun, i hope you can see Gideon and get some help - i like him very much.    big hugs to you xx

Shelley - where are you? i hope you are ok  

Lisa - how was your weekend hunny? enjoyable i hope....nudge nudge wink wink  

Cath - hun, its soooooo good to have you back, did you make your spa day?sorry i didnt get back to you, its been a madddddd week! I hope you can get this new job if its going to make life less stressful that can only be a bonus - love to you   

I text Julia today and im sure she wont mind me telling you that she went to the docs and has a water infection and has been put on antibiotics. 

Well im shattered, didnt get home from Gatwick until gone midnight and dh and i stayed up til 1am having a drink to unwind with and chat about the day. Feeling really upbeat about it at the moment - hope it lasts!

Gotta dash, gotta cut ds's hair
Love to all
Em x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

ps Loui - where do i send the money to?? i havent had a pm from you hun


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Evening all

Spangle - try not to worry, easy to say i know  

Cleo - great to hear its all systems go

Cath - I can only give you my opinion on B/H so far....they have been brilliant, really friendly and helpful and I've had absolutely no problems with them at all.  so far they seem to have gone the extra mile for us to be accomodating, hopefully that will continue once we are actually cycling.  I know the girls on the B/h thread only have good things to say about them as well.

Tricksy - the problem isn't with my referral at B/H as thats all private, its my NHS referal onto the NHS waiting list as we are still entitled to an NHS go even if we fund a private cycle ourselves beforehand, so  its my stupid consultant at ipswich who's causing all our problems.  the egg share is still all systems go as far as I know (pending blood test results).

Em - great you're feeling upbeat.  Thanks for sharing the news re:julia as well, i'm sure she won't mind.


sorry thats it for now, dinner to make!!

xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello Everyone

Cleo - Great news that you start stimming tomorrow - your cycle seems so much better than having to downreg for so long you must be so happy!  Glad AF arrived too.............exciting all systems go!

Spangle - Ohhhhh honey you must be going out of your mind at the moment,  I know its so hard when you keep hoping that the spotting will stop but try and hang in there   

Emm - Glad all went well on your course  Glad your feeling upbeat about it - Go on book that holiday somewhere hot   So what did it involve?  Did you actually go up on a flight?  

Tricksy - Your photos are absolutely amazing! The pictures of the lions are fab it must have been great to see all those animals,  How scarey was that hot air balloon?     You would never get me up in one of those things    Yes thats fine about the 16th as far as i know Steves got nothing planned he's got his van now so if they do something he'll drop us off at the barracks in the car but thats fine to see Cropi after it would be nice to see her in the daylight, Glad your weekend went well and you had a nice meal out.  

Rivka - Sorry about AF   was this your last clomid cycle?  I'm not sure whether Isis do medicated IUI's i would think so,  I've had monitored cycles and IUI's there but they've been all natural ones - good luck honey 

SamOTM - Hows things?  Any sickness or anything?

Liz & Faith - Looking forward to seeing you both soon


Debs - When will you get your blood test results back?

Rachel - Hope your weekend was ok,  Have you had your results back yet?

Shelley - Hows things?

Loui - Really looking forward to the meet - Did you get my money?

Julia - Hope your having a fab time at Centreparks - Hope your better soon 


Well we've finished our marathon weekend of     My backs playing me up now........ohhhhhhhh old age   How did everyone feel about Mothers Day yesterday?  I always feel quite sad but i got a few cards from nieces and nephews and a friends baby.......and not forgetting one from my cat Maisie........ahh blesss  

See you all soon 
Lisa xxxx





Cath - Good to see you back on the board


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksey - amazing pictures hun!! especially the lions. 

Em- glad your flying course went well. Are you booking a holiday soon??

Spangle - sending you a huge   hun.      

Lisa -   you done your back in with too much loving!!!! Glad you had fun.

Cath - good to see you back hun.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Just a quickie to say BIG THANK YOU cath   Will wait for your message with instructions ect   Really really good to see u back sweetie.... have missed you loads  

Sam xxx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Blooming eck you lot! tooooooooooooooo much to catch up with!

So a quicky from me!

My bro andhis partner had their little boy toby on the 29th feb, hes beautiful, saw him today. Was the first time i had ever really held a baby (aprt from younger brother). Usually too scared, but he was so cute! Photos on ******** page..

Apart from that all is good. What meeting is this that your having in a few weeks?? I go to meetings on a sunday until 12 now, so could make it  we change times every year to fit all 3 congregations in, so our meeting time changed to 10am, till12! Would be nice to meet everyone, but may end up stuffing my face with all the goodies

Julia - WOAH!!! congratulations, thats amazing news on your BFP!!! 
SamOTM -  Well done on BFP!

Anyone else going through treatment at the mo- i really hope it all goes well!

Sorry i dont come on heremuch, you lot natter so much i can barely keep up!!! Im on ******** if anyone wants to speak to me, you might not find me by search so PM me and i can add you!

Take care all

Laura x


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Well I had a lovely Mothers day, We took both mums to the sealife center in Gtyarmouth and had fish and chips after  We really know how to spoil them don't we   Faith loved the fish at sea life. She has to walk everywhere hold your hands does your back in I can tell you. I wish you could bottle babies at this age as they are so sweet.

Spangle:
I'm sorry your 2ww is being so up and down. I should think the injections probably have side effects to, just to mess with your head some more.      

Cleo:
Good news on your scan. Not long now till EC   

Cathie:
Good to see you back on here hun we missed you  

Emma:
With Faiths car seat think it is easier for me to drive as it's a mare to get in. You are on my way through hun so it's not a problem. Jo is coming with us to. 

Debs:
Are you coming to the meet if you are your wellcome to a lift.

Julia:
I'm so pleased you went to the docs, glad they found the problem and gave you something for it. Have a great time at centre parcs

Tricksy:
Sound like you had a nice weekend with riding and dinner.

Laura:
Nice to here from you hun. Hope you are not doing to much studying.

Take care 

Liz xx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thought my post got through - but it didn't! Here it is again!

Lady - our Meet is on the 16th at the Officer's Mess in Colchester. A room has been set-aside for us from 1pm and we will get tea, coffee, orange juice, gateaux, cheesecake and danish pastries (for a £5 per head cost). If you would like to come (and it would be great if you could), please could you pm me and I'll add you to the list. I'll then give you my home address so that you can send a fiver or a cheque in the post to confirm your attendance. That's it!

Tricksy - your holday phots are amazing - I loved the zebra, elephants and lions! Wow!

Angel - I am so please that you have successfully done your course. The world is your oyster now!

Lisa - wow - all those lovely peope giving you cards! I admit I do get sad on Monther's Day, but this year I was positive and told myself that I will be getting a card next year! I got your money BTW - thanks!

Cath - it's so good to have you back - and good luck for the interview xxx

Loui xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Stimming tonight               

I'm sure i'll remember how!!     

Hope we are all ok today?? Very quiet.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo - good luck with the stimming tonight. YOu'll be back in the swing of it in no time. 

Rivka - I forgot to say   for your bfn. Hope you are feeling ok. Call me if you want to talk at all.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

First injection done!!!      

450iu goes on forever though!!!   Thought it would never stop.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo - well done hunny - 450iu   are you staying on that amount the whole of stimming hun or is that to kick start the follies? when is your first scan?  

Loui - thanks for your pm. Cheque will be in the post tomorrow hun  

Liz - im glad you had a good first mothers day hun - thanks for the lift too  

Lisa - sorry your back is playing you up after your marathon   bet your dh is smiling lots though   yes we went on a flight for around 45mins at the end of the course - we had to do the whole procedure at the terminal and go through security as well which was a good thing cos its like the real thing that you would go through to go on holiday - i have to say it was an amazing day, and the pilot talked us through most of the flight - the scariest bit was on the run way when he was telling us how fast we were going, he was counting up.....70.......80......100....etc     well worth it though - just want to get on another plane and go somewhere - anywhere  

Spangle - hunny i hope you are ok,     to you, stay strong if you can the 2ww is hell  

 everybody - sorry no more personals, feeling really tired at the moment

Love to all
Emms xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

I just wrote a long message and all got lost   don't know how...

Cleo - good luck with the stims   grow follies grow!

Em - now you can go anywhere, well done! Thanks for thinking of me...

Lisa - Hope your fun weekend has great results! It's my 2nd clomid cycle (but had 6 of them 7 years ago) , so we're going to do a last one now. Not counting on it much though....

Cathie - the ad didn't say what agency it is, it just said to contact the lady whose phone number I gave you. Sounds fab I think! See you Friday?

Liz - you did spoil the mums, lovely.

Tricksky - sounds like you had a great weekend.

Laura - congratulations on your brother's baby!

Rachel - how are you?

Loui - dosh coming your way tomorrow.

We've booked a consultation with Dr Lieberman on 11 April. Tricksy - can you please add this to the list? Thinking about next tx, IUI (medicated) or IVF. 

Rivka x


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

Cleo - so glad AF has arrived and you have now started your stimms -    Yippee!!!

Lisa - glad you and DH had a good weekend  and I think that Maisie was lovely to send you that card! Thanks for your message - about to PM you.

Rivka -  sorry to hear the clomid is not helping and for your BFN - I think your plan to discuss with Dr Leibermann whether IUI would be helpful for you or not is a good one and that your consultation comes around quickly for you.

Spangle -  hoping that the spotting stops soon - the TWW is horrible but it does still sound like an implantation bleed - when have you been advised to test?

Cath -  so glad you are back and have my fingers crossed that you get your transfer in work. Hoping that your follow up with Gideon goes well too.

Julia -  sorry to hear about your infection - hope you're feeling better soon.

Laura - glad to see you've made a reappearance! I'm not on ******** (takes enough time keeping up with this thread) but hopefully will get to see you at the meet and eat some of those cakes with you! 

Liz - glad you had a nice mother's day.

Angel - your course sounded brilliant for you- did you ever think you would come out of it being so keen to get on a flight again?

Well a bit of news from me today - I called the Essex Fertility Centre to get my results which were not what I was expecting - all OK except for my AMH level which I was told was low - 2.9 (anything less than 5 is low apparently according to the nurse). I didn't know what the AMH was until recently but this may help if anyone wants more info:

http://www.tdlpathology.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=201&Itemid=73

However basically, although our fertilization rates have been good on our last two cycles (9/10 and 7/8 eggs) from what I've read it doesn't bode well for the overall success rates of IVF working for us (and probably is why it hasn't worked so far) and suggests that my ovarian reserve is not good either which is really a bit of a suprise as my FSH levels have always been good (4.7 was my last one which is in the excellent range according to Zita West). Although I had been really keen to find out a reason for our infertility I had been hoping it would be something they could treat and now it just seems the indication is that we have even less chance of IVF working for us - Bugger  ! Anyway I am feeling a bit down about this and had to try really hard in work today not to cry in front of everyone when I found out - the nurse I spoke to said that the Consultant who organised the tests has recommended that I go on the short protocol instead for my next IVF cycle as a result, but when I called the ISIS to let them know the results and see if they will consider this I was told that Gideon wasn't about until Friday so will have to wait now to find out.
Trying to stay positive but sometimes it is hard, isn't it?

Anyway hello as usual to everyone I have missed,

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Rach~ So sorry that you got such unexpected results today     Loads of luck for ur chat with giddon     

Cleo~ Glad stimms started off well, hoping they go quickly for you    

Spangle~ Thinking of you hunny, sending loads of       ur way sweetie for a fab BFP  

Hope everyone else is o.k?? 

Sam xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Cleo - congratulations on starting stimms. I was on 450 iu's at the start too! I think they were decreased down to 300 after day 3 or 5 - which meant in the end that I had bought too many stimms, and I still have £800 worth sitting in the fridge (it goes out of date in 2009)  . Here'ssome follie growing dust for you      

Rachel - I'm so sorry to hear your news. I read the link and I don't know what to say. However, I have read that amh is only an indicator of fertility - it therefore does not tell you whether you will get pregnant or not. So, there may still be a chance  . I went through exactly the same emotions when I was told that my fhs was high, and they didn't even bother to test my amh after that. I think you are right to wait to see what Gidon has to say. He may offer you the life-line you know I have taken - and now that I have come to terms with this, I am really, really excited about it. Lots and lots of love to you  . I am here for you if you want to chat about it (come over and see me for a cuppa if you want to).

Shelley - I tried to pm you but your box is full! I have got your money - thanks very much.
Loui xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Rachel - my fsh was 9.2 last time and Gidon felt that this was too high so i beleive i am on short protocol this time. I'm sure there won't be a problem hon. I know what you mean about wanting answers and then when you get them feeling fed up that there is not a alot you can do about it. Don't lose heart though, plenty of woman have got pg with a low AMH. 

Loui - i am worried that they'll drop my drugs and i'll end up with a fridge full. I know it would be better to be on a lower dose but you know what i mean   Thanks for the follie growing dust. i can already feel them in there!! First scan is on friday  

Em - i know 450iu is loads    it might change as i am having blood tests at every scan. Glad your flying course went well  

Rivka - sorry for your bfn hun   glad you have decided to see dr lieberman, he really is lovely and hopefully will be able to suggest something for your next tx.


Spangle - how you doing hun

I hate it when its quiet on here!! Come on make some noise!!!

Love Me xxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Sorry girls, feeling to lazy to do a proper post, but just want to say hello, hope everyone is well

xxxxx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

I second that lol!!

Im doing well on my diet girls... and im in a " if I move im going to head straight for the Chinese all you can eat buffet at Jade palace...."mood.

Rachel - sorry to hear, cor I wish all this fertility problems will just go away. I just think its amazing that Julia is having a miracle baby, samotm is preggy and original preggy Sam has had a special little one too!- please have hope

Rivka - big hugs 

everyone else - ello  

Laura x


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Spangle - i really hope you are ok


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Evening all

Thank you all for your wishes it means a lot   Still spotting a little praying ot keeps away. Did call ISIS again spoke to Gemma who originally was not going to offer but I asked if she could phone Gideon (he was at London Clinic) and ask he, he has increased Gestone to 100mg, hoping if there is a pg this will help. God this is so hard I am sure it will be a BFN but need to hang in there to test! PG tests arrived today (got clearblue digital off the net £7-99 for 2 pack brillant price I thought) 2 problems with this,   I know but worried will bring on AF also makes it harder not to test, too early yet anyway so banish these thoughts. Too scared as confirms it has not worked....Must try and stay  

Cleo - great news on the stimms, hope short protocol works for you   . ISIS seem to do bloods each time as standard now, I had them after each scan owing to this I only had 5000 iu of pregnyl instead of the originally intended 10000iu (at least this is not an expensive drug).

Loui - can not believe how much puregon you have left, did you get this through the ISIS? Do they not do a kind of sale and return if not used as it seems unfair that you have been landed with these drugs that you may not be able to use in time?

Rachel - sorry that your results were not what you wanted although it looks from looking at the replys on your post conerning AMH that it does not mean you will not get pg. Try not to give up hope and have a good chat with Gideon, when is your appointment, did you say you have a date?

Em - glad the course went well.

Deb - Glad you got you name back dated on the referal list, well done, hope es works but at least you know that this is progressing in the meantime.

Lisa, Shelley, Julia, Lady, samotm, sam2007, Rivika, Liz and everyone else I have missed (sorry  ) hello, hope you are all OK.

LOL Spangle xxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Please can someone get my bubbles to end in a 7, thanks


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Spangle - just blew you some bubbles! To answer your question about the spare puregon - I had to buy it myself last time because I had already had my NHS go on my first cycle. I had to buy the whole prescription rather than buy some first, and then wait and see (I didn't know that I could split the prescription) - and because my dose was then reduced that's why I have so many spare drugs! Now that we have decided to go for donor eggs I don't know whether I'll ever use them! 

Loui xxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks Loui, how are you doing? Popped your cheque in the post today   (forgot yesterday  )


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Spangle - Done your bubbles    god i really feel for you at the moment........its so so hard - Hang on in there,  Its so tempting to test but i know exactly how you feel when you say it just brings bad news on.  Try to keep positive  - When do you test 
officially?

Rachel - I'm so sorry about your results - I can only imagine how you felt dealing with that while you wos at work   When they tested my FSH levels a few years back mine were high but i still got follies and you've still had follies naturally too so don't give up hope.  I'll pm you  

Cleo - Thats good there doing blood tests at every scan now,  I think things have improved since i was last there and that was only last July   Good luck on Friday - Here's hoping for lots of lovely follies 

Emma - Glad that the flying course went well and how did you find the flight and the million dollar question........have you booked a holiday yet 

Loui/Debs/Rivka/Shelley/Sam -Hi

Tricksy - Hows things with you?  All settled back to "normal" life now and back to the grind?  

Well thats it from me folks
Lisa xxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Lisa

Offical test is Monday but always said would test Sunday as due back at work Monday and could not cope finding out that morning! ISIS were fine with this. I must agree I think the ISIS seem to have change things and I feel for the better too!

Hope you are OK any more surrogate news, do you know the cost yet?

LOL Spangle xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Spangle~ Really rooting for you here babe         You are being sooooooo good waiting till test day   

Sam xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Spangle hi again!

Looks like both Lisa and I shared the bubble blowing! I wondered why the bubbles went up in two's!!!

I'm doing OK - am just hanging around waiting for things to (slowly) happen (i.e. appointment for donor eggs both in Spain and at Bourn Hall). I was supposed to hand in my PhD thesis today but I haven't finished it yet (my Professor wants it in its final state to look over before I finally submit at (fingers crossed), the end of this month). I'm trying really hard but my mind just wanders on to IF all the time. Plus, I am looking for jobs, trying to walk the dog and babysit for a friend who's other son is in hospital at the moment (just a couple of hours today and tomorrow) - so it's all adding up. Dh and I haven't even seen vegetables let alone taste them since Sunday ('cos I haven't even go time to go food shopping at the moment). So, I have a lot on my mind at the moment and nothing is getting easier! Enough of the me post! I think you are very brave to hang on and not test. But, as we all know, AF will come if you test early (it's probably the only certain thing in infertility). Lots of love to you,

Loui xxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Sam - Trying my best, just want to know, but also worried testing too soon could give a wrong answer too, remind me how early did you test, how many days before your test date?


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Loui - sound like you need a really big   it must be so hard, you are amazing do a PHD, I admire you. Juggling life can be hard when things are straight forward let alone when you are trying to juggling everything that you are, you have to be wonder women to get it all done and not to let it get you down  
Not long till April now and your friend can get her tests, but lets hope Barcelona come up with the goods, are you staying a while when you go there I have a great visitors book for Barcolna if you are, I can bring it to the meet for you.
How about doing Tesco online shop, I find this fab and they can delivery round you, one less thing to worry about I do this more often than not really getting used to it now.
Remember to give your self some time too, you need it


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Spelling and typing is AWFUL tonight, sorry but being lazy


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

is anyone free on sunday for a get-together?  John is working a 24 hour shift and I don't want to be stuck at home all on my lonesome?

Spangle - hope the increased gestone works,   for you.  where did you get those CB digital from, sounds like a bargain?

love to all

xxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Piepig the site was www.chemistdirect.co.uk, I ordered 2 pack of 2 and postage can to just under £19, ordered yesterday morning, they arrived today!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

Spangle and Loui - we were writing at the same time  

Spangle -   hand on in there, 2ww is so hard, but I think it's good Fiona asked Gidon whether you should change your Geston, so you are in good hands, did he say to change it? I know exactly what you mean about testing, I hate testing on these clomid cycles because I don't want to be disappointed but then I feel I need to know... Fingers crossed for you for Sunday  

Loui - you do have a lot on your plate at the moment and I hope you find time to relax too   think about everythingh you've acjeived so far (including an almost finished PhD thesis!) and be easy on yourself.

Rachel - sorry you had such unexpected results   but I hope the short protocol will sort out the problem, and then it will be a good thing you checked, hopefully this vould be what makes the difference.

Laura - well done on your diet. I am not managing any weight loss at the moment, however much I try... What diet are you on?

Hello everyone else.

Rivka x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Spangle~ I tested 6dpt.... so that would be today for you   But that was really really early!!! only did it as i knew i could shrug it off as too early if it was a BFN as a girl on another thread of mine had tested at 6dpt (blasts too) and got a BFN and then got her BFP at 8dpt   

Sam xxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Spangle:
I had et on a monday and got a faint positive the wednesday after Isis wanted me to test on the friday so you are testing quite late really for blasties. Good luck hun. xx

Cleo:
Glad the first injection went well it gets easier as you go on doesn't it.

Just a quicky hope you are all well.

Take care Liz xx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all was wondering if anyone could answer my question/s
at the mo im on my last iui at brentwood nuffield cause im under dr haloob at basildon, thing is i might be moving to clacton and dont know where i stand to wether i have to change my fertility dr to someone down in colchester?
if i did would it delay things and would i need to go through all the tests again?
also would my entittlements change cause i know it goes by your post code and things?
is there a long waiting list in colchester?
hope you can help me


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi Zoie, welcome to the ISIS thread. I'm not sure about what happens when you change PCT but it does make sense that you see a fertility specialist locally. I doubt they'd do all the tests again if you moved though. Good luck with it. 

Rivka - looking forward to seeing you tomorrow too. Hope the marking is going ok. 

Piepig - I'm supposed to be working Sunday but if I can switch to working out of Felixstowe I'll pop over to Ipswich on my way home/or there. 

Em - glad the flying course went well. 

Hope everyone else is ok. It's very quiet on here today!

Having another up and down week after what seemed like a positive start. I thought my period had finally started on Monday which was great as I felt like I could finally move on. But the witch is living up to her name and dried up almost immediately. I'm now waiting to hear back from Gidon as to whether I need to go in for a scan to see if there's something wrong in there as I had such a thick lining when things were abandoned that Gemma thought I should have had more than spotting and a little light bleed. As you can imagine - I'm a bit more   than normal as a result. 

take care

CAthie x


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

thanks as ever for your support  . After another difficult day in work yesterday (had a disagreement with my boss yesterday and ended up crying - I felt so stupid about this I had to explain to him what I was really upset about and he bought me a pot plant today to say sorry!) - I am feeling much better today though because as Spangle had spotted I started a little thread on the peer support board ( http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=131821.0 if anyone is interested) and it seems that AMH levels alone, being a relatively new test, may not be the best indicator of how I will respond to IVF treatment after all, so maybe I am reading too much into it - after nearly 4 years of TTC I didn't really need a blood test anyway to tell me I have low fertility potential, did I?  ; and at least my next go is mostly funded by the NHS so I have nothing to lose by continuing to try with my own eggs. Fingers crossed and hoping that Gideon does give me a call tomorrow to see where I go from here.

Loui - I can't imagine doing a PHD , looking for a new job and going through all of this at the same time! Thanks so much for your reply yesterday too . Did you get my cheque by the way?

Spangle - Well done on insisting that the nurse spoke to Gideon so you got that extra Gestone. Hope you're OK now and well done for holding off testing until Sunday (if you can I think it is really good to hold off until then so you will be sure of the result when you get it).

Cleo - good luck tomorrow   

Zoie -  welcome to the thread - I moved into the area from London just over a year ago and lost my place on the IVF waiting list where I was living before, so did have to get re-referred by my new GP to get seen by Dr Marfleet (the gynaecology consultant at Colchester General) to get on the list here (my previous hospital did a treatment summary for me), however fortunately it is much shorter in Colchester and is less than a year here (it was 2-3 years where I lived in London) so I didn't lose out at all in the end - having my NHS go next month. I am 90% sure if you are moving to Clacton you will change your PCT and probably come under the Dr Marfleet but you would need to check with your new GP for sure what PCT you are in.

Debs - can't make Sunday sorry but hopefully will get to meet you at some point.

Lisa - thanks for your message 

Cath - sorry to hear you have been a bit  this week - hope AF comes for you soon but think you are wise to check things out with Gideon.

Hello to everyone else,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Evening ladies

Sorry really tired tonight so just wanted to say hi!

Sam - I have PM'd you with a couple of questions if you do not mind letting me know  

Loui - hopefully you got my cheque today


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Rachel and Spangle - I have your money - thank you! Sorry I didn't reply immediately when I got it  

Rachel - I'm really glad that you are getting on top of things - and although I'm sorry that you broke down at work, at least you got things off your chest with your boss - it can't have been easy. Well done you . Thank you for your words of encouragement to me too. They really mean a lot to me.

Cath - I'm sorry that things are not going according to plan for you. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that Gidon say's that everything is OK.

Spangle - you are doing amazingly well at keeping so calm in your 2ww. Well done you for not testing yet. And thnk you so much for your kind words to me - online Tesco's is a brilliant idea. Please could you bring your Barcelona book to the Meet? If we are accepted for the Donor Egg program we will have to be in Barcelona for a few days around ET time and so I know that your book will be very handy. Can I keep it for few months?

Thesis still not in, but am trying to not panic too much and hope that giving myself a little bit of extra time will pay off (the more I take before I hand in, the less time I have to do corrections before the deadline. I hope that my gamble pays off ).

Loui xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Aftenoon all,

well had a bit of a rush around day so trying to chill now. Had my scan this morning, went on my own which i hate doing but can't be helped. I saw Sarah   i think and the sonographer ( a man    ) A bit wierd really as i hadn't met either of them b4 and you get used to seeing the same people. He was very nice though. Anyway, they saw 12 follies so all good i think. They took blood and said will call me if i need to change my dose at all. Lining is 4.7 and my cyst is the same size. Can't really ask for better than that  i suppose. next scan sunday morning at 9am! 

Had a funny experience when my left ovary wouldn't move, the sonographer said he would give a gentle push to try and free. he then proceded to push the probe gently in and out for a bit (iykwim)       I was trying not to laugh....the things we go through hey!!

Cath and Rivka - lovely to see you both today and have a catch up.  I nipped into debenhams after as they were having a sale and bought 2 pairs of shoes for me and 3 tops for dh. See you both next week.

Cath - any news from ISIS?? was the market a success??

Spangle - how you holding up hun. i know i shouldn't say thins but i would have tested by now. I hope you're ok hun, thinking of you.

Loui - meant to drop money off today but didn't take your address   Sorry. Hope you're ok??


Zioie - hi hun, sorry can't answer your question. 

love to everyone else

Cleo xxxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Corr, I've only been away a few days and there are loads of pages to read!

Emma, thanks for posting that I had a UTI. I was pleased that the doc said that was all it was, but I won't fully believe I have a viable pregnancy until I see the scan in 3 weeks. I don't want to get my hopes up too high, and Gordon is being very cautious too. I just want the next 3 weeks to pass.

Sorry, I will catch up with all your personals later, but Cath, good to see you back. A change of job sounds promising and having DH nearby can only be good!

Center Parcs as usual was great, but we had a shock on Wednesday. Gordon had come home to feed the cats, and while he was away we had a full day planned. During tennis my mum said she felt a bit odd, then we went upstairs for bowling, and she was so wierd - she was asking strange things like "when are you counting the cows?" and "I need another cupboard". I phoned Gordon, burst into tears and told him to get back ASAP. My dad and I took her back to the villa where she had a sleep, and afterwards seemed fine. We told her what had happened and she did not remember a thing, even trying to say that we were making it up. Gordon and I went to see the nurse at CP today and she said it sounded like a TIA, a small stroke, so she needs to get checked out ASAP, but she is so scared of getting ill that she refuses to believe it. She has a brain tumour and strokes are one of the side effects of having it. She used to be a lovely mum, but now she is just so bitter all the time. My poor dad has a hell of a life at the moment, and it is only going to get worse for him.

Anyway, sorry for the "poor old me" post. I just had to tell someone and get it off my chest. I am waiting for my eldest brother to call when he gets in from work as I need him to start nagging her to do something about it.

Hope everyone is well. Will catch up with personals later.

It is Gord's birthday today but we are both so drained from this week that it will be an early night for us I think! I bought him some vouchers to go to 15, the restaurant Jamie Oliver set up, so that will be something nice to look forward to (hoping he takes me of course!). James bought him a Superman T-shirt but told him about it as soon as we had bought it, so it was hardly a surprise! 

Bye for now.

Love Julia xxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Shelley, your inbox is full - get deleting!!!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Julia - welcome back hunny - sounds like you had an eventful week   you must be very concerned for your mum, how awful for you, I hope she can be persuaded to get checked out sweetie - try not to take this all on yourself, you need to take care of you  

Well FYI - we are going to Tenerife at the end of the month   if anyone had said to me last week before my flying without fear course i would be excited and desperate to get on an aeroplane i would have been   and for the first time in YEARS im excited     woo hoo!

Short post for now - be back tomorrow  

Spangle -     to you
Cleo - well done with your follies - its all sounding good sweetie  

love to all
Emms xxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Em - woohoooo that is fab news hun!!! Lucky you going on off on a lovely holiday. Sounds fab hun. well done to you.

Julia - your poor mum it sounds scarey for all of you. Make sure you rest up though hun. 

Well no call from ISIS so i've just injected 450 iu again.......is that a good thing that it doesn't need changing?? Does it matter


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Helloz everyone  

Hope your all ok? I havn't been about much this week as its been totally manic, work is crazy and we are both working really long hours, its good for the money of course but we are both so tired   I was going to have a lay in on Sunday and ask my friend to feed Cropi but when I saw her tonight she has just asked me to do her horse on Sunday morning as she is going away over night   so bang goes my lay in !! 

Whats everyone got planned for the weekend?? We are going into town in the morning as I need to go to Barclays and open an account there and we need to get my Dad a birthday present. I'm then riding tomorrow afternoon. We were going out to dinner and the pictures tomorrow night but we are so tired I think we may have a night in and snuggle on the sofa. Sunday is pretty quiet, I might ride and then in th evening I'm going to the O2 with some friends to see X Factor   I have a feeling its going to be crap though   
Cleo - Woohoo great news about your scan hun, we seem to be on a roll with bfp's at the moment, i've got everything crossed that your the next one  

Loui - thanks for the pm hun, glad you got the money ok. I'm really looking forward to the meet, thanks again for organising it  

Lisa - How are you? i havn't spoken to you for ages, well it seem like ages, can't wait to see you next weekend and catch up 

Em - Woohoo for you I can't believe your going to Tenerife, I am so so made up for you, its really made my day  

Rachel - try not to worry about your blood levels too much. On my last cycle my fsh was 12.7   I still had 10 eggs and they all fertilised so I don't think that the bloods give you that accurate an reading. Hope that your feeling ok  

Spangle - I think that you are being amazingly restrained not testing early, I don't know how your doing it!! I can never resist testing, I think if I don't tell anyone it doesn't count  

Cath - I'm sorry your having a stressful week, its so hard to keep a level head and being busy with work/life can go one of two ways. Either you don't have time to think about it so its easier to handle or the stress of work makes everything 10x worse and harder to handle...........I normally find the later happens with me. I'm so looking forward to seeing you next week  

Liz - How are things going with hubby? I really hope you've got it sorted out. Is Faith still zooming around?? 

Sam Amy's Mum - Hows it going being a Mum?? I hope its all ok and your managing to get some sleep. Not that i know but I think that the first couple of months are the hardest with adjustment, sleep deprevation and having no time to yourself. Tell us its all worth it though   Did you get your card? 

PreggySamNo2 - How are you feeling? Have you bought the double buggy yet or are you waiting for the scan  

Rivka - I'm sorry the clomid hasn't worked for you, i've got everything crossed for you when you next cycle. See what Gideon says regarding which treatment he recommends. 

PiePig - Sorry hun can't do Sunday, I'm going to see X Factor at the O2   Can't wait to see you next Sunday though 

Shelley - Hey babe your quiet, are you ok or just busy?? hows your tan lasting?? Mine is still doing ok, sort of, its definitely faded a lot though, can't believe we've been back almost 2 weeks already

Julia - I think that your back today or tomorrow?? hope you've had a nice break away and your pains have eased off. Have you got a scan booked yet?? 

Ok i've got to try and catch up with lots of other bits so I'll try and catch up again later.

Lots of Love to you all

Tricksy xx 

zoie - I can't help either I'm afraid, I don't know much about the PCT's I hope you get some answers soon. It may be worth giving them a ring and asking some questions ??


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Julia - good to have you back hun xx why on earth didn't you ask me to feed the cats, I'm only round the corner and I pratically drive past your house twice a day   remember that for next time. Poor you, your Mum must of scared the life out of you, I hope that she is ok


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

Just a quicky from me - no call from Gideon today   so will now have to wait to Monday to find out what is happening with my treatment - being a newby at the ISIS I didn't want to seem to pushy by chasing him up - do you guys think it will be OK if I call again on Monday or does that sound to soon?  It's just that if I am to go on the short protocol I don't really know when this means I start the stimms and how it all works - AF is due next week so should probably find out soon, although I suppose with work it will be good to leave it another month to organise myself so not a massive problem really.

Loui - hoping that you won't need hardly any corrections for your PHD and your visit to Barcelona will also act a well deserved break.

Cleo - great news about your scan - hope all goes well for Sunday too if I don't post before then and I'm sure it's fine to inject the 450 if no one has told you otherwise.

Julia -   so sorry to hear about your Mum - don't apologise at all for off loading about it - that's what we're here for.  Going to 15 sounds a lovely present - lucky Gordon (and you) - hope you have a good time when you go.

Emma - well done on booking that holiday.

Tricksy - I was thinking you've been quiet - hope you have a nice weekend though to make up for all your hard work this week and have fun at the Xfactor night.

Take care everyone else,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

My word Tricksy      you really are the queen of personals!!!!!!
Nope have resisted buying the double buggy just yet     Not long now though till we find out   

Well i'm off out tonight to watch a friends band play... haven't been out in soooooo long i'm worried i won't be able to stay awake!!! Also we haven't told friends yet about the pregnancy but with the size of this bump i'm not sure i'll be able to hide it    

Hope everyone else is doing o.k?? 

Spangle~ Like tricksy said your doing soooooooooooooooooo well, you should be very proud       

Julia~ So sorry about ur mum hunny   How are you feeling in yourself though hun??

Sam xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

B;imey I came on here earlier and you could have heard a pin drop and now it's gossip central!

Julia - really pleased it was just a UTI. I can understand you being cautious so   for the next 3 weeks. Sorry that your mum has been ill again though  

Tricksy - you sound really busy. Hope you get to flop on the sofa with dh at some point. Work/stress is a pain. 

Rachel - I would call asap if I were you. I was supposed to get a call today (and only spoke to them yesterday) and had to chase. They are getting worse at calling back. Fiona (nurse at ISIS) talked me through the short protocol when we had our tx abandoned. Basically you call them as soon as af arrives and start stimming immediately. They mirror your cycle as much as possible and if it means  you have to go in on a weekend for scans/ec/et they open so you can. So you need to find out from them if that's what you're going to do so you can get the meds in ready. 

Loui - how's the thesis going? I used to find a large glass of red wine helped things along when I did my dissertations. I have to apologise about not sending the money for themeet yet. It went in the post this afternoon though so you should have it tomorrow or Monday.

Rivka/Cleo - lovely to see you both. The market was ok (it's quite a quiet one so we never expect much) thanks. 

Em - Woo hoo - tenerife is amazing considering you wouldn't fly before last week. Really pleased for you. Where abouts are you going to? We have been to the costa adeje a few times which was nice. 

Liz - hope all is well with you. 

Sam2007 - are you able to leave the house yet without having to take the kitchen sink? Hope Amy is being a good girl for her mum. 

Piepig - it looks like I'm going to be on an early on Sunday which means I can't work at Felixstowe (I can't get into the office unless someone else is already there) but I'll keep trying to switch and let you know.

Lisa - how are you? Hope work is better at the moment. Are you going to any Ipswich matches soon? I want to go but haven't looked at the fixtures lately. We're off to portman rd soon for a lunch with Jim Magilton which should be fun. No doubt there will be hundreds of other people there but I'm still quite excited and dh booked the day off work within seconds of me telling him about it. 

I'm losing track of everyone again today so sorry if I've missed you. 

I finally got hold of ISIS at 5.30 and Gidon has said that I need to give it another two weeks without a bleed before they scan. I'm really fed up of it as it's already been 6 weeks and although I thought af had arrived a couple of times she stopped really quickly and there's no way that could be it for a period. So I now have to wait till Easter to find out what the bleep is going on unless by some miracle the witch arrives properly   The only consolation is that I'll be busy so I will hopefully have less time to stress about things. Anyone any ideas for bringing the witch on?I've already tried light coloured trousers, pg tests, bms......


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

CathB said:


> Anyone any ideas for bringing the witch on?I've already tried light coloured trousers, pg tests, bms......


One that works EVERYTIME for me............. talk dirty to hubby all day, promise him a night of wild dirty sex and BINGO it'll come full flow as soon as you go upstairs for a shower !!!!


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi all

Julia - big hugs! Its not the best time to have stress eh(well anytime isn't!), theirs a great book about strokes and it really helps you cope with it. Its from white ladder press - have look on their website. My BIL fiancés mum was going to get married - a week before the wedding her hubby to be had a stroke - and their not married, he cant talk and he is bitter too. It takes time to understand   

Hi everyone else.

Well, im down to 13 stone! So that's a stone lost yay! Me and John have just done our strictly come dancing dvd (only the samba, it was quite funny J has no rhythm!). I went to the loo and erm I have those symptoms again............ and im on the verge of crying right now   im confused!!

I had them last time!! no real PMT (usually one week crying, one week shouting), no boobs sore. Twinges a few days ago and now sticky yellow CM and sometimes bitty white egg white type ()same as last time). Its way too late for my body to have all that. And my last AF was 6 days EARLY (never happens!) and wasn't really heavy. It doesn't help that ive been on this diet - BUT this is what happened last time - I lost a stone and I fell PG

Man I need calming down, especially when dear MIL and SIL are in company tomorrow, all day - the joy... Oh and another thing I was really eggy and bitter angry today - same as last time - ARGHHHHH and veiny boobs

 oh I hope so I really do. Anyone else had this

Sorry if its too much detail


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

PS Cleo - i so know what you mean - its weird isnt it - Dr Lieb said i had a floppy ovarie - i burst out laughing !!!!


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi everyone - as Cath said, it was as quiet as anything and then suddenly, wow - everyone is nattering away!   

Lady - I don't really know what to advise, I guess your weight loss is affecting your AF's and making your cycle all over the place. Well done on the weight loss though, you should be really proud. The egg-white cm usually happens around the time you ovulate, so I'm not sure why you are getting it at an unusual time. Have you got my pm? I sent it to you regarding the Meet.

Cleo - great news about your 12 follies - I think I had about the same number at the same time. Isn't it weird having Colin poking around, but he's really nice so I didn't feel too undignified! I stayed on 450 iu's until after day 5 so don't worry about it too much (I produced 17 eggies in the end and at the time I thought that I'd rather stay on a high dose and get lots of lovely follies than look back and wished I'd instisted that I stayed on a high dose). 

Angel - what wonderful news to hear that you have booked a holiday after your course. You'll have a fab time! 

Tricksy - thanks for your pm - great to hear from you. You made me laugh about talking dirty to DH!  Mine would think I've gone mad if I do that and ask me what I'd done with the real me! Sorry that you can't get a lie-in on Sunday. Can you ask your friend to help you next Sunday instead, particularly if she can do the afternoon feed so that you can stay longer at the Meet? 

Cath - I'm glad that you spoke to Gidon, although is  seems that he wasn't very helpful. How horrible for you having to wait even more time to get some news. Thanks for the lovely post to me.

Rachel - I would definately phone ISIS first thing on Monday. You need to know what's going on, particularly if you haven't got your drugs yet. Thanks for your lovely post to me too. 

Sam - you are really good not buying the double buggy yet! Hope that you get some rest this weekend. 

Lisa - haven't heard from you in a while - are you OK? 

Loui xxx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Lou

Nope no pm 

I dont think its AF, and i wasnt really on a 'diet' when i was early last month   oddenss! Heh never mind  

PM me!!


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Lady - oops - I sent the pm to someone completely different! They won't have a clue what I was talking about!!! I have resent it to you - sorry for the delay!

Loui xxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Just a quicky,

Loui: Have you got my cheque I sent it tues?

Cleo: Welldone on getting lots of follies.

Julia: How scarey with your mum hope she gets checked out. Is there not some medication she can take to help with the tda's.

Em: I'm so proud of you going on a plane. Bet you can't wait to get in the sun.

Hope everyone has a nice weekend.

Liz xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi guys

Sorry not been about much - just been so blumming busy   Yesterday i went for my hospital appointment at Broomfield,  basically i've got to carry on with the physio if no improveming in the next 6 months i'm to go back and look at maybe having an injection in the back.........unfortunately the physio is costing me a fortune so any saving for surrogacy has gone right out the window.....lets hope my numbers come up on the lottery tonight    
Having a bit of a tough time at work as well at the moment and was glad to have yesterday off  

We've got a busy weekend too out today and tomorrow out for a meal with my sister  to F & B's so looking forward to that.....yum yum!!!  

Julia - So sorry about your Mum,  god that is such a worry,  My last job one of the women i worked with she had a mini stroke at work and she was saying all weird stuff and then she couldn't talk at all it was really scarey,  the good thing is she had some medication and she's fine now,  Hope your mum will go to the docs to try and sort it out,  shes probably really scared.
Its such a shame that you couldnt have relaxed more on your holiday,  you've got to look after you now    How are you feeling?  any sickness or anything - Not long now till your scan 

Cleo - Great news on the amount of follies   Isis have really changed,  they never used to do any work at weekends is this a relatively new thing?

Spangle - How are you bearing up hun?  Everything crossed for tomorrow 

Loui  - I'm fine and still around thanks for thinking of me   i've just been really busy,  Hows the thesis coming?

Tricksy - One question..........am i going to look pasty and white compared to you next week     Enjoy X Factor   Yes it does seem like ages since we last talked.....god next week it will be non stop     

Em - Great news!!!  on your holiday!!!  Well done!!!!    its such a great feeling when you conquer a fear,  i felt so proud of myself last year on my 1st flight in 7 years its great...........you will feel on top of the world 

LadyB - Well done on your weight loss 

Cath - Steve went to footie this Tuesday but i'm not planning on going to any lately,  Steve is sooooooooooooo jealous of you and Matt getting a lunch with Jim Magilton,  Have you had your interview yet?  

Rivka - How are you hunny? 

Debs - Sorry i can't do tomorrow i'm out with my sister,  have fun whatever you do but see you next week

Well thats it from me folks
Hope everyones has a great weekend, and really looking forward to seeing you all next week!
love Lisa xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Lisa - sorry about your back hun   . ISIS are scanning me at the weekend because they moved my ec day as the consultant is off. So everything got moved by 4 days. I don't think they usually do it.



I'm trying to drink, drink, drink as i'm getting headaches. This is a side effect though isn't it??


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Liz - yep, got it thanks.

I'm still waiting for money/cheques from Samonthemoon (and Laura if you are coming). Cleo - thanks for the pm. JoJo and Cath - got your money today - thank you.

Loui xxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi girls - 

thanks for your advice - will def call the ISIS on Monday then, although the more I think about it I reckon that Gideon will still want me to go on the long protocol as despite my AMH level I haven't really responded too badly to my last IVF's and he will just put me on a higher dose of meds for the stimming but will wait and see - best to check rather than waste a month.

Cleo - sorry about your headaches - yes, they def are a side effect of the drugs as I got quite bad headaches too on both my cycles - you are right to drink lots and the EFC also told me paracetamol was OK to take.  Hope it will all be worth it though.

Lisa - sorry about your back - hadn't occurred to me though that you are paying for the physio and this would affect your surrogacy fund   - hope that it helps though and/or your numbers come up tonight! 

Laura - well done on your weight loss - hope your cycle sorts itself out soon.

Tricksy - loved your plan for bringing the  on! - have you tried it out yet Cath?  

Loui - sounds like you've done a good job of organising everyone but wanted to ask if you are you sending out the maps this week for the meet?  

Hope everyone else is OK and you're all having a good weekend,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

Cleo / Cath - it was really lovely to see you both yesterday! 

Cath - such a pain that ISIS want you to wait ... won't they scan if you insisted you are anxious about it? Seems strange, as anyway you have to pay for it, why won't they scan?? 

Cleo - I had headaches as a side effect too. Poor you. What helped me was taking a lot of rest, so hopefully you can rest more now (you're off work soon, aren't you?). Good news about your scan, good luck for tomorrow.

Rachel - I will definitely call ISIS, it's natural you want to find out what your protocol should be like.

Tricksy -    about your AF method! You never fail to make me laugh hun. Sounds like you're having a great weekend.

Julia - so sorry about your mum's mini stroke, this must be so frightening for you all. Hopefully medication can help. Take care of yourself!

Emma - well done you! You must feel so proud and anticipating. You deserve a great holiday!

PiePig - how are you?

Lisa - sorry about your back, what a pain   fingers crossed for your numbers  

Takin my last clomid cycle (last pills tomorrow). Not really putting a lot of hope into it, beginning to realise that as it's been almost 4 years since I was last pg it can't happen that easily unfortunately ... But why not give it a shot? 
After my last tx I swore never again to ISIS tx, but here I am quite expectant about the appt at ISIS in April, hoping we make a reasonable tx plan as well as a plan to avoid m/c. At least I remember that on each tx, although they are difficult, at least I liked the fact that I had a plan to work to.

Hope you're all having a nice weekend!

Rivka x


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies sorry i have not been on here much but things have not been that graet at home dont really want to go into it but most of u will no what its about but thingshave been pretty tough.     .and the lap top has not been working    .hope ur all ok i will do personls another time sorry.take care.lots of   shell.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Morning all

well I've just taken DH into work to start his 14 hr shift, gotta go into work at 9am to drop the bleep back in as have been on-call all night (woken up by stupid dr for no reason at 5.45 this morning!) and in the meantime i'm gonna write a proper reply (for once) to you lot and watch knocked up on sky box office!

Spangle - any news honey, I know you are testing this morning        I'm sorry you've had such a tough 2WW but when you get your BFP this morning it'll all have been worth it   sticky babydust for you.

Julia - so sorry to hear about your mum, I hope you are able to get her to the doctors.  My friends mum had a suspected TIA last weekend, but after assessment at the hospital it turned out to have been stress induced amnesia or something!  How are the pregnancy symptoms?

PreggySam2 - how are you, pumpkin and boo doing?  bought any more baby stuff yet?  I really hope when I cycle I can be as positive as you were, I was reading your 2WW diary the other day and its lovely the way you write to your embies.  When is your scan?

Shelley - sorry to hear you are having a tough time    I really hope that things improve for you soon, you deserve to be happy

Rivka - hope your final cycle of clomid works, but i agree there is no harm in giving it a shot.  If not then I hope your consultation in April will be helpful and you can work out a treatment plan to achieve your dream.

Lisa - I didn't realise you were paying for your physio, why is that?  I know you said you hadn't been able to save up for your surrogacy fund due to the treatment, but have you definately decided to go for it?

Rachel - hope you are able to get some answers on Monday, I read your AMH post in peersupport and from what people have said it doesn't look like you need to worry as you have responded well previously.

Cleo - sorry to hear you are having headaches, still i guess its a sign the drugs are working, not long to go now   you'll be another pregnancy to add to the ISIS success list

Cath - no worries about you not being able to swap to felixstowe, I'm sure I'll entertain myself somehow.  I can't understand why ISIS won't scan you as you would be paying for it you must be so frustrated to not know whats going on.

Emma - fantastic news about the holiday, that fear of flying course must be really good.

Loui- hows the thesis coming on?  I handed in my thesis for my MSc last year so I have some clue what you are going through...I remember the point where I had to send it in and I so didn't want to even though it was totally finished I just wanted to hang onto it so then no one could tell me what was wrong with it!

LadyB- well done on your weight loss

Tricksy - I agree with your bringing on AF method!  did make me laugh.

Liz - hey hows things?  Faith getting into everything now I bet!  Thanks for your offer of help with the green form, luckily I found the email you sent ages ago about the green form to get some ideas.  Sent it in a week ago, it was so hard to know what to write and how to describe myself.  Me and John couldn't even decide whether I have light brown or dark brown hair...why isn't there just a brown hair box to tick!

Sam2007 - how's Amy and how are you...managed to get out the house yet?  If you have any pics I would love to see them, you should have my email address, if not let me know and I'll PM it  to you.

I hope thats everyone, if not then I'm so sorry.

well my news is that most of our blood test results are back and are all A'OK, just waiting for the final ones which should be next week sometime, then if all Ok we should hopefully be matched.  I'm kinda hoping it'll all happen quickly and we can start our first cycle asap but am preparing myself for delays as well.  John is back at bourn soon to get a sperm sample frozen as back-up to reduce the pressure he is under on EC day so we're all prepared to start whenever it happens.  would be brill if we could start DRing end of this month as I've looked at the diary at work and april is pretty empty so wouldn't have any problem getting time off work for scans etc, whereas if we have to wait another month then its gonna be a bit more stressful as may is practically fully booked already so would have to try and explain why i need the time off without actually telling my boss the reason why as i don't want anyone at work to know.  Our other dilemma is that I don't really want family/friends (with the exception of you guys of course) when we are cycling as don't think i could cope with everyone asking me how it was going and having to tell everyone if it didn't work, plus kinda want to make the whole announcement at 12 weeks like i would've if it had happened naturally (although i realise i'll have to tell them sooner probably), but as John doesn't drive that leave us with a problem for getting home from clinic after EC and ET...any suggestions?

Wish i was able to come next sunday

hopefully see you all soon

xxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

ps. Tricksy have you got a copy of the dates list cos i can't find mine?


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all,

just been for my scan at ISIS this morning and all good. Lining is now 7mm and they saw 13 follies and think there are a few more hiding on my leftt ovary (slippery little thing won't stay still) 2 follies are huge 19mm     So i have started ganirelix to slow things down so the others can catch up and it also stops me ovulating. Anyway very pleased with what is going. just feel like a pin cushion as they took blood also so i have the hat trick 3 needles in one day!!!

Spangle - have you tested this morning hun?? sending       for a BFP!!!!

Piepig - there seems to be so many films over the last year about people getting knocked up!!! not sure i could sit through any of them. I know what you mean about not wanting to tell people about tx, but to be honest with my friends (very close friends) i have found it so much easier. Everyone really rallies round to help out and and its nice to be able to share my worries, hopes etc with them, Also had loads of flowers which was nice!!! What about confiding in one very close friend who would be able to take you to and from ec?? Mum or dad?? Enjoy your day hun  

Tricksy - so how was x factor hope you ahd fun hun!!

Rivka - i really wish i had taken this week off sick but have too much to organise at work now. I am going to have to do one injection at work which might be tricky. I'm sorry you're feeling down about clomid, it has horrible side effects too. I hope that ISIS have some answers for you and something new to try  


rachel - hope you get some answers from ISIS soon hun. You can state your case to him, whenever i have spoken to him about things to try or not try he has always listened and i trust him completely.  



Right ned to go and get ready for a christening now. wearing a strapless dress   not the best idea is it?? have a great day what ever you are doing.

Love cleo xxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning all. Been at work too long already this morning but it's quiet so have achieved a few bits and bobs. 

Piepig - is knocked up any good? I wish I had got a swap although I'm so tired now I am looking forward to going home and crashing on the sofa with my dogs later on. I've got Music and Lyrics taped which looked ok.  

Fab news that your tests have come back ok. Is Bourne Hall too far for a taxi? Either that or a hotel, or a lift, is all I can think of. 

Cleo - enjoy the christening. 13+ follies is great. I didn't realise they could give you something to slow things down so the others could catch up (something else to add to my list of questions for the follow up!). 

Shelley -  

Spangle - hope you've had good news today.

Rivka - good luck with the chlomid. Praying it will be 3rd time lucky for you. 

Tricksy - how was x factor? Ta for the tip. I tried it and nothing! Well, a lot of fun and then some light bleeding since but still not a proper af. Think I'll go and find a brick wall to bang my head against.

Loui - glad you got the money ok. I'm paranoid about the post since it messed up a load of my Xmas orders. Only a week to go - yipeee!

Lisa - what a pain that you have to pay for physio and that will slow down your saving for surrogacy. Can't the NHS help at all or will that mean too long a wait? 

Hello everyone else. The boss has just come in so I might have to dash. Apart from work am having an ok weekend. Did a kids party yesterdy which was nice until they started on the karaoke machine   I made a hastier than normal exit and then went to a quiz at the village hall (such an exciting life I lead   ) It was fun and we won ( a bottle of wine each) which was fab. I have tomorrow off so will get on with a load of jobs and chores  

take care

Cathie xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Afternoon girls~

Just a quickie from me as got so much housework to do!!!

Loui~ Will pop ur money in the post tomorrow hunny, sorry haven't been out the house much recentlly   Sorry for any inconvinience  

Cath~ Is the lift still on offer hunny?? Will PM you my mobile number  

Well i've spent the day trying to find ways that we could cut the cost of our wedding and do it sooner rather than later   we'd both like to be married b4 everything kicks off and my DD would really love us to be married asap.... very hard though trying to do it quick/cheap and still have a nice do   Probably because people are expecting us to have a big wedding as DH has his own business ect and we appear to be o.k for money but what they don't realise is with paying for the TX recentlly and the fact that were currently paying 2 mortgages as we have a flat that still hasn't sold it's all a bit tight at the moment   
Any idears would be gratefully recieved girls...... were thinking about getting family to do the food ect and just holding the reception at the local village hall but still want it to be a special day and don't want to appear as though we've just thrown it all together  

Sam xxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

Rivka - glad to hear you being positive about continuing on with the clomid - you have nothing to lose at all from trying this and I know what you mean about needing to have a plan to work to as part of the goal to get PG so at least you have the next base covered by your appointment at the ISIS which should take the pressure off for this cycle.

Shelley -   sorry you have been feeling down - things should be a bit quieter for me in work after this week (touch wood) so if you want to go for that coffee anytime let me know - maybe we can sort something out at the meet.

Debs - glad to hear that all your test results are coming in OK and am keeping my fingers crossed for you that you can start cycling next month.  I know what you mean about wanting to keep things quiet from your family too - it has been so hard for me letting my parents know about my BFN's, and my Mum/sisters especially always want to know on the day I test and I would much rather just be able to tell people at the 12 week stage that I'm also thinking of being quite elusive about dates for the IVF this time around.

Cleo - really good to hear that your scan went well.  I didn't know either about the ganirelix injections either - it is good they can do that to let all the others catch up.  Hope your christening was nice.

SamOTM - that sounds lovely that you are planning to get married before the new arrival/s come - I'm sure the wedding will be really special for you both even if you are on a bit of a budget - that won't be what matters at all on the day.

Cath - hope that your time in work didn't drag on and that you're still enjoying the rest of your weekend.

Not much news from me today - just having a quiet one but we had a nice walk out with the dog this morning along the beach front in Clacton (had never been there before) but haven't been able to drag DH away from the sport on TV all afternoon but at least Cardiff have made the semi finals and Wales are doing well in the rugby(sorry Ipswich/Colchester/England supporters! I know I'm out numbered here but it's so rare Wales does well in anything that I couldn't resist  ) .

Hello to everyone else,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Back from christening. It was really lovely,   watching their little family.  Although we sat with all the people from the baby group my friend goes to and all their kids were so noisy!! Was really tired when we got back and slept for 2 hours   .



So what's going on with storms then?? are we due to be hit??


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo- What storms??!   well done on attending the christening today hunny, that must have been hard - think   it could be you this time next year  

Shelley -   

Em x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Angel10 said:


> Cleo- What storms??!
> 
> Em x


Watch bbc 24 hun and its all over the news    
Meant to be as worse as '87 and will hit wales and the south.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo - oooooooooooooh not heard about that! you ok?? xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm good ta hun. Feeling a bit tired and def feeling my follies now but all is good. How's you??


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

PiePig - good news about your blood tests. I do understand about not wanting to let people know, it's really painful to disappoint people who love us and care as much as we do (parents, sisters). About getting to the clinic - is taxi a possibility?

Shelley -   sorry things are tough for you, thinking of you hun.

Cathie - well done on the party and quiz. Poor you, af still playing up... If I were you I would call ISIS tomorrow mornig and ask for a scan, you will pay for it anyway so there's no reason why they should oblige!

Cleo - glad you hada nice christening. Next time it's you! 13+ follies, 2 at 19mm - wow!!! Sending you lots of   to continue that way. Wjhat stroms? I'm going to check on the weather forcast...

SamOTM - I agree with Rachel, what matters is not your budget but having a special day with the man of your life. I am sure it'll be memorable, whatever you choose to do.

Rivka x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Can't believe no ones heard about the storms!!!!

Just going to get the cat in. Hope school is shut tomorrow!!!


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Thanks for your messages about my mum. It is good to know I have so much support on here from you all.  Thanks.

Cleo, glad you had a good day at the Christening. The strapless dress sounds lovely. Glad all is going well with treatment too at the moment. I am crapping myself about the storms. The last time we had high winds some of our roof tiles blew off, and just missed James and I. If we had gone out 10 seconds later we would have been killed as they are heavy cement ones. I am not going out if it blows a gale!

SamontheMoon, what an exciting time, arranging a wedding too! Are you in Colchester? I had booked the Rugby Club in Colchester for my 40th birthday, as they are quite cheap and have a huge bar/dance area. I was thinking of having fish and chips instead of catering, and a local shop, fish n chick'n, do party orders. Their website is http://fishnchickn.co.uk/partyorders.html and they can cater from as little as £2.50 per head. I shall put my thinking hat on and try and think of some ideas for you. I loved organising my wedding and would love to do it all again (might change the groom though!) - ONLY KIDDING GORDON!!!

PiePig, perhaps you could call Bourn Hall to see if they recommend a local taxi company, and then phone and ask for a quote. It might be cheaper than you think and would take the worry out of getting there and back. Or maybe a local one near your home would give you a quote too.

Cath, good to see you back. Sorry to hear about AF messing you around. I am sure it is all the treatment you have had, and your body is just taking a while to get back to normal. I don't blame you for doing a runner when the karaoke machine came out - I would have done the same! Sounds like you stand a good chance of getting your transfer. When will you find out? I have everything crossed for you.

Lisa, sorry you are having to fund your physio treatments. It sounds like they are helping so that is important at the moment. Keep doing the lottery. It isn't you who has the unclaimed ticket is it? Corr, that would be nice to find out you had won the lottery - I have never won anything, although don't do it very often. Hope you had a nice day with your sister.

Spangle, any news? Have been thinking about you. I hope no news is good news.

Shelley, aw honey, I was so sorry to read your post. I hope the news is not too bad. Looking forward to seeing you next week and giving you a big hug. Hopefully a problem shared is a problem halved, so if you feel like talking about it hopefully we can help in some way. 

Tricksy, corr, your social life is amazing! Was the X factor any good? I hope you had a nice time. Your pics of your holiday were amazing, although where were the ones of you and Si in your matching bikinis?  Oh, thanks for that dancing woman on ********. I hate to say this, but it looks like me dancing! Not sure I would dress up in a bikini and dance in front of a camera like that though!! 

Rivka, I hope the Clomid works for you. You know it can work for you, so hopefully it will do so again. Will you get any more after this cycle or will you opt for something else?

Emma, I am SOOOO impressed that you have booked flights - go girl! Are you off to see your dad? You deserve a good holiday. Enjoy every minute.

Laura, well done on your weight loss. I am impressed. Your new nephew is gorgeous (pics on ********) - I bet you are very proud.

Hi everyone else. Hope you are all okay.

I had my date through for my scan - 1st April - could you stick it on the list please Tricksy? Thanks. Not sure whether April Fools Day is a good or bad omen - will have to wait and see. I am getting fed up of all this waiting though. I might get a private scan done in the meantime as I am not good at waiting!

Anyway, hope everyone has had a nice weekend. Looking forward to seeing you all next week - how exciting!!!

Take care everyone.

Love Julia xxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Spangle -   its good news for you today, I'm sure it will be


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Spangle - I'm thinking of you too!     

Loui xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Ewww, what a grotty day. I am sitting here watching the fence shake - would not be surprised if it has blown away by the end of this windy weather. Shelley, I have blown you a load of bubbles. Hope you are okay hun. 

Spangle, any news? I am thinking of you too   

Could someone add the list of dates please? I have forgotten what everyone is up to! Thanks.

Keep safe everyone. xxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Julia,

What a lovely long post! I'm glad that you have a date for your scan - how exciting!!! You mentioned that you might get a private scan - how much do these cost? I know ISIS charge £125 - and I need to get a private ultrasound done before we go to Spain (the second time) to make sure my lining is thick enough for embryo transfer (I'm jumpimg the gun I know - I haven't even had the initial consultation yet, or been matched to a donor!!!). I just need to know all the costs before we finally commit to Spain.

It's an awful day isn't it!

Loui


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi Louie,

I am not sure really how much they cost. I know the Oaks Hospital do them, and think they are around £100 there. I have read other posts though on another website where people can get them from as little as £60 in different parts of the country, so it might be worth ringing round. All these costs add up don't they? Fingers crossed it all goes smoothly for you. Will the donor be Spanish then, or would they match you to someone from the UK? Sorry, not very clued up on donors I'm afraid  

J xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi - I will not know where the donor comes from (donor anonimity and all that). However, I know that the Barcelona clinic recruits from the university population there, and knowing that their characteristics will be matched to our own (blue eyes, fair hair and pale skin) then I think we are more likely to get an international student from an Eastern European country rather than a typical Spanish lady. All we will know is hair and eye colour, and maybe build and height. The donor will be tested for the usual Hep B, C, HIV, syphilis etc like us over here. The costs add up to around £8,000 what with travel, hotels, donor's drugs and treatment for both of us. So, if I can save any money any where, then 'every little helps!'

Loui


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi All!

Loui - i dont thinki can get that £5 to you today hun, so dont worry, im sure we will all meet soon. Sorry for late reply - been with the in laws all weekend and it wasnt too bad!

SOTM - uim a qualified wedding planner - i have loads of contacts, tips and tricks. Look me up. www.flawless-weddings.co.uk and i do wedding dresses www.septembercouture.com. Let me know!

Hi everyone else!!

SPANGLE   for you x

Laura x



/links


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Ladyb - thanks for your reply. Sorry that you can't make it, but as you say, there will be other times 

Loui xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Laura~ WOW.... those dresses are stunning!!! WD10 would prob be the most appropriate for a bump dress?? Couldn't get onto the other site?!?! Although it all looks fab we are on such a tight budget what with paying for the TX ect that i don't think i'm gonna be able to buy a new wedding dress.... my budget will only stretch to £200 max   Any helpfull 'HOW TO HAVE A CHEAP WEDDING' tips though will go down very well  

Theres a post from Spangle on peer support i think.... all sounds good, she has her blood test today so      for you sweetie  

Sam xxx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

DOH! dont even know my own sites address...

www.flawless-events.co.uk

sorry forgot disclaimer thingy...



/links


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

SOTM i can sell one to you at wholesale if you like? Whens the wedding. Let me know asap as im putting an order in Friday.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

We'll be looking at prob june, just depends on when we can get the church for   Thats very good of you hunny... how much would that be though still The second web adress is better   WOW looks like you know ur stuff hun!! It's really help decorating a village hall i'd need.... we have decided that this is the cheapest option over a hotel ect but it would def need to be decorated!! 

Sam xxx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

give me a quick email and id tell you lol, you must not tell a soul about the price though lol x

Yeah no problem like i said fire the questions at me!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Julia - roll on 1st April!! About an early scan, could you ask your GP to refer you to the early pregnancy clinic at CGH? Tell him you're concerned because of a a bad experience previously... I know usually they refer after 3 m/cs (so last time I was pg I was referred) but surely the GP can put a special request? Worth a try   actually I never became pg with clomid, I was pg about a couple of months after finishing 6 clomid cycles so we don't know if it had any effect at all... This is why I'm not that hopefull now. But we already have an appt in ISIS on 11 April (Tricksy, can this go on the list please?). We want to discuss with them options of medicated IUI or again IVF. 

Spangle - your post on the other thread sounds positive   thinking of you and   for you.

Rivka x


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi girls,

Sorry I have not been on for a while but finding it a bit tougher looking after Amy at the moment.  She is crying a lot and I don't know why all the time and am finding it difficult to comfort her.  It is nothing serious but though I can easily cope with the disturbed nights and lack of me time, I find it very distressing watching her in obvious discomfort and not being able to help.  Plus both dh and I have been ill.  But other than that all is well, I've been getting out a bit more though mostly to friends and relatives house and we're getting into a bit more of a routine.

Emma - Well done on attending that course and booking a holiday.  You will so enjoy it.  The course actually sounds very interesting.  I've been flying regularly for years and at 18 years old didn't give a thought to it but the older I get the more I worry about things like that.

Julia - I think most GPs will refer patients for early scans if they have suffered IF but if you are strong enough to hold out til 12 weeks then why not.  I had so many scans in the first 12 weeks and although I found them reassuring on the day within a few days I was worrying again.  Do you have any idea of your due date?  Sorry to hear about your mum.  That happened to a friend of mine's mum.  Since then she has to take a baby aspirin every day but she has been find.  

PreggySam - Thought you may have had your scan by now. When is it?  Any symptoms?  And a wedding too!  What a great year you are going to have.  When is your due date?

Lisa - Hope your back isn't too bad.  I know you are thinking of surrogacy now but did you ever actually officially apply to adopt?

Tricksy - You sound like you are really busy and upbeat.  The holiday obviously did you good.  And thanks very much for the card - it was a lovely one.

Spangle - Hoping no news is good news.

Rivka - Good luck with this clomid cycle.

Laura - Great news re the weight loss.  Well done.  Have you thought about using OPKs (or temping) to track your cycle so you know what it is doing.

Rachel - I can understand hearing about your low AMH (?) level was a shock.  But on a positive note at least the ISIS can now tailor your IVF cycle to suit your needs exactly.  So with that knowledge you are actually in a better position.  You are not the first person I have heard to have great FSH levels and be stunned when they are tested for AMH.  I have a feeling that if I had mine done I would get the same shock.  My last FSH test came out at 5.2 which for a 40 year old I think is too good to be true.

Loui - This meet up you are organising sounds great.  Wish I could come but maybe next time.

Shelley - Hope you are OK.

Debs - Can you email me again - I can't find your email address (sorry).

Amy awake so will have to finish later.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Well just popped upto ISIS to get some more cyclogest as i ran out yesterday..... the lovely julie was there and i asked her if i could do my scan while i was there...... she said we couldn't as the sonographer wasn't there BUT she took us in her room and did a very hush hush ultra quick one for us   I mean in and out in a minute!!.....................................

We saw one lovely sac and one lovely heartbeat!!!!        She said therecould be 2 but we would have to wait for thursday for a proper scan..... i'm so pleased, she really is an angel   so as far as ISIS are concerned she was just chatting to me about some pains i've ( supposidly ) been having     Roll on thursday when we can see everything better  

Sam xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Sam, you sneaky thing you!   Bet you can't wait until Thursday now!

Sam, great to hear from you, but sorry to hear Amy is crying a lot. Do you think it is due to her feeding? When James was a baby he cried a lot which I put down to colic, but the osteopath said could be due to a traumatic birth. We went for a few sessions of that which I believe helped him. Hope you get it sorted.  

Rivka, sorry, I got that wrong then, I thought that Clomid had worked for you. Having it in your system may have helped though. 

Sam, I was watching daytime TV one day (well, most days actually!) and they had an article on wedding dresses from the high street. If I remember, BHS and Monsoon were recommended, and I think BHS do dresses now that are designed by the Emmanuels, the same designer that Princess Di had, for around a couple of hundred quid. How about ebay? If you do your research I am sure you will find a lovely dress on there. My mum bought mine and it cost a fortune, and I am kicking myself now when I see what bargains you can get. The same goes for accessories like tiara, shoes, jewellery etc. I bet you could get yourself some bargains - although I am addicted to ebay!

Hope everyone has a nice evening 

xxxx

I am just window shopping for a new sofa. Ours is hideous so I am trying to persuade DH we need a new one (and a couple of chairs too!). Anyone got any recommendations? DH suggested trying Ikea but I am not sure what the quality is like there - I want it to last a little while.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Julia~ We got ours from DFS and it's fantastic, and you can get it on instalments if you don't want to pay outright i'm sure   Yes very excited about thursday now and feel so much better knowing all is where it should be..... to be completlly honest i was slightly relieved to only see one.... as much as twins sound lovely and cute i know deep down that a singleton is much better  

Sam~ So sorry about amy   Unfortunatly some babies are just prone to crying   hope it gets better soon though hunny     if you ever want a break i'm sure you won't be shy of baby sitting offers   If i was nearer i'd jump at the chance  

Sam xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Afternoon all. 

Julia - I've heard that about Monsoon and BHS as well. one of my best friends had a monsoon dress and looked gorgeous. As for sofa's - we got one in Harvey's at Tollgate. It must be nearly 5 years old and still going strong. 

How are you feeling at teh mo? Has the uti started to clear up? 

Sam - yeay - really pleased for you hun.

Sam07 - poor you and Amy. It must be so hard seeing her unhappy. 

Hello everyone else.

Having an up and down day. All signs of af and spotting have disappeared again without a proper bleed. I'm not going to push ISIS too much as I had kind of assumed they'd do the scan as part of the abandoned cycle rather than make me have to pay for it. Was really grumpy earlier for absolutely no reason. 

Got the interview date for the new job. Next Thurs at 11.30.  I know they're interviewing most of the candidates this week (I have to wait until there are two people I don't know available) so I'm hoping it won't be long after the interview that I'll hear.

Must get back to the housework. It's taking an age to get anything done today.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

sympathy please as i'm not well again!!!   Poor me ....... 

Got a bloody cold and sore throat again so have made the decision to stay off work tomorrow as i don't want to run myself intot he ground. 

Got home to a call from ISIS too asking me to drop my dose to 375iu, i hope everything is ok as they didn't call yesterday and that is when i had the blood taken.Have scan tomorrow morning so will find out then.

Julia - april1st seems ages away hun, i think i would shell out the £125 for a scan. If you think about i you were going to pay alot more than that for tx. So pleased for you hun. 

Spangle - come on we're waiting for news!!!

Love to all (achooooo, sorry for sneezing all over you!!))

Love cleo xxxxxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Quick one

First bloods back not looking good, think it is another chemical pg was upset so can not quite remember ot was either 43.8 or 48.3 they want me to have another one on Wed, feeling this is pointless, another £35 to confirm what we already know!

Feeling very sad and very angry, can not understand why I can get pg and it go no further!

For this I think I am gonna disappear for a while unless I get a miracle on Wed!

Do not think I will make the meet either, sorry  

LOL and good luck to you all 


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Huge hugs spangle      will be keeping everything crossed for ur bloods on wednesday       

Sam xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Spangle -    I'm so sorry hun, i know exactly how you feel as do a lot of us, it sucks and its so hard to deal with. If you can make Sunday I am 99.9% sure that you will feel better being able to talk about it, Shelley (i'm sure she won't mind me saying this) last summer was finding it all hard to cope with and wasn't going to come to the meet but we all ganged up on her and convinced her to come   Shelley said that she was really glad that she did come as it really helped her to talk to us when we all understand what she is feeling. Hope you change your mind  

I'll be back in a bit, I did a huge post this afternoon with an updated list etc, it took me an hour and then the frigging computer crashed   I was so pee'd off, I've cooked Si a nice dinner and I'm just going to do that then I'll be back.

Hope your all ok and not suffering too much with the gales!

Speak laters xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Evening

Spangle - I'm sorry to hear the news wasn't brilliant today, but please don't give up hope yet there's still hope, and I sure as you've read someone on the thread in peer support said your levels were only slightly low   its better news on retest wednesday.  I totally understand if you need to take a break for a bit to sort it out in your head, I know I've had a few breaks from here and its always helped and I've been able to come back feeling much better.

Tricksy - damm computers eh!  i was just about to make a new list but if you're already on top of it then I'll leave it to the expert.

Sam -   you are so cheeky sneaking in for a scan, glad to hear it has given you peace of mind and geared you up for your real scan on weds.

Cleo - hope the cold clears up soon, I'm sure ISIS are keeping a close eye on your doses so don't worry about anything.  

cath - goodluck for the interview.

Julia - 1st of April is only a few weeks away, but if you can't wait then i see no harm in doing a private scan, like someone said £125 is nothing compared to what you would have paid for treatment, and I don't think you can put a price on being reassured everything is fine.  

Sam2007 - have emailed you

Thanks for the recommendations for how to get to bourn everyone, I think a taxi will be way to expensive (over 1 hr each way) but I'll look into it.  Had a chat with my mum yesterday about treatment etc and I think she got quite upset when i hinted that i might not tell them when we are having treatment - felt really bad!  Am gonna lend her my "in pursuit of parenthood" book to read so hopefully she can understand why.

Hope everyone else is well

love to all

xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Piepig~ Sure your mum will understand hunny   Yes i can't quite believe my cheek myself    Are you coming to the meet??

Sam xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Ok lets try the date list again........Cath I am so so sorry I missed your Birthday last week  I hope that you had a good day hun 

13th Mar - SamOTM scan 

14th Mar - Livvy's birthday











16th Mar - Our meet up 









18th Mar - Cleo Egg collection








Mr Piepig - sperm freezing    

20th Mar - Shelleys birthday








Cath - Interview for new job









29th Mar - Baby JoJo due







 









1st April - Julia - 1st Scan  

7th April - Loui Initial Donor Egg consultation at the IM, Barcelona









10th April - Faith's 1/st birthday









11th April - Rivka - Consultation with Gideon to discuss next steps









14th April - Tricksy's birthday









19th April - Em sponsored swim for Marie Curie Cancer Care









April 2008 - Shelley starts treatment









7th May - Lisa's Birthday









8th May - Rachel & DH Wedding Anniv









11th May - Tricksy Race for Life at Castle Park - please sponsor me!!! http://www.raceforlifesponsorme.org/nikolapenny









27th May - Livvy & Simon's Wedding Anniv









2nd July - Emma and Tom's 3rd Wedding Anniversay









4th July - Rachels Birthday









6th August - Debs & Mr Piepigs Wedding Anniversary









*2009*
26th Jan - Our Threads 3rd Birthday









9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay









12th Feb - Emma's birthday









19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi everyone

How windy was it today hey   

Spangle - I'm so sorry that it was not good news today but i'll keep everything crossed for you on Wednesday,  Its so so hard hun and i'm really feeling for you at the moment     If you need to chat honey call me or i hope that you can still make the meet  

Thinking of you
Love Lisa xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Spangle - so sorry it wasn't better news today though I'll still be   for things to have improved by Weds. If you do decide to take time out I hope you feel better soon. The support on here is amazing but a break can be good at a time like this.


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Spangle - I am so sorry if this is going to be a chemical.  Have the ISIS told you your level was a bit low?  I only ask because my first beta was just 30 and two days later 60.

PreggySam - That's great news about the one little baby onboard.  You are lucky getting sneaked in for an extra scan (hope they are all not reading this board!!)  I agree re the twins.

Cath - Didn't mean to miss you earlier.  Just had to stop when Amy woke up and thought I would send what I could before it got lost.  I do hope that the ISIS get to the bottom of your light/no show period.  Was it you who went for a scan and they picked up a small pocket of fluid?    Just wondered if something similar had happened.

Jojo - Not long to go for you now.  Hope you aren't feeling too uncomfortable.

Liz - How are you?  Are you still moving house?  How is Faith?

Cleo - I will be keeping my fingers crossed that all goes well for you this cycle.  Sounds like it is so far.

Sam


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Sam~ Yes i hope so too... they'd jump at the chance to get more money out of us!!   

Tricksy~ My birthday is on the list twice..... unless my eyes are going funny?? And my scan is on the 13th march hunny  

Sam xxx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

HUGE hugs spangle, i really hope its still early days for you and everything will be ok. Youre in my prayers x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Sam - no i'm afraid i won't be at the meet...will be at the in-laws in manchester!

Tricksy - can you add a couple of dates for me

            18th March - Our sperm freezing session!
            6th August - our wedding anniversay

thanks


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I've updated and corrected the list I think 

Stupidly I should of been taking the dates off the top and adding them to the bottom so we don't lose birthdays etc, I've lost some so if your birthday is not on the list let me know please and I'll add it.

Hope everyones ok, sorry for no personals as promised but I am knackered and twice today I've lost long posts/pm's and I'm a bit pee'd off  

I'll catch up properly soon, see you all (   almost all  ) on Sunday 

Tricksy xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks hunny


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

The wandering moderator returns  ...slightly jet lagged & jaded after 6 flights (including long haul) and 4 timezones in 6 days  Was sposed to be back at work today but think was being a little ambitious as only got home yesterday afternoon...but back to work tomorrow which NOT looking forward to !!

Missed my FF buddies but had a fabulous time in NZ and the Cooks (will upload pics when get a chance !)....weather was great (high 20's/early 30's) so tanned but with a burn factor of 5 mins & SPF 30 cos of hole in ozone layer right above NZ/Aus couldn't really lie in sun for long........horrible to be home and missing my parents already...but ready to start IVF again on Thursday 

Just catching up with everything/everyone but wanted to say congratulations to *Samonthemoon* !! 

*Tricksey*....how was your holiday 

Love, luck & sticky vibes to you all...
Natasha xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Thank you so much Mnxy   Your hol sounds fab sweetie.... and my word, can't believe ur getting back in the saddle already!! Good for you hun, will be keeping everything crossed for you all the way babe        

Sam xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Spangle - hunny     i hope and   that wednesday brings you better news - i ditto Tricksy and hope that you can make sunday - you know we are all here for you, and if you need to shout, rant, cry or whatever, we can help you through - its up to you hunny, thinking of you  

Preggysam2 -   you sneaky thing getting a scan - but good on you, what amazing news to know you could see a heartbeat - you must be so excited  

PreggyJulia - hun go for the scan - i will chip in some money for you if it helps you to make the decision- put your mind at rest sweetie - thanks for your pm, i understand - looking forward to seeing you sunday - may have to bring a Jacey scone with me for ya      

Cleo - you poor love   you really dont need to be feeling poorly at the moment - good luck with your next scan - you will be rattling when we see you sunday  

Tricksy -thanks for the updated list - look forward to seeing you sunday - remind me to bring your bowl!! 

Well its late and ds is off for his 3day trial boarding tomorrow, not sure how im going to be! also driving to Peterborugh too as dh and ds's passports need renewing - thats another 200hundred squiddly doo to pay out  

love to all
Emms xxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

ps -blow me some bubbles PLEASE i have been stuck on the same amount for an age


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Spangle - sorry blood tests are low   but   for you that they improve by Wednesday, Sam2007 is encouraging with her levels going up like that and see where she's now. Hope you get good news and that we see you on Sunday.

Julia - yes, you're right, I also thought that clomid in my system may have helped, that's why I'm trying it. We got our sofa in John Lewis and I love it, plus it's been 5 years now and in great condition. 

SamOTM - great news about healthy embie on board!

Cathie -   won't a GP refer you to a scan at CGH? After all, it's been a long time and it should be checked. Worth a try?

Sam2007 -   must be hard to seeAmy in pain. Hope it improves soon.

Tricksy - thanks for the new list.

Minxy - your hols sound amazing. And lots of luck with your tx, 2008 should be your year!

Cleo - lots of sympathy! But don't sneeze on me   Seriously, hope you feel better soon. It's a pain to have a cold together with the drugs ... 

Feeling so sad today because of a couple of old friends who are separating. There is so much pain in the world, why can't things be simple?

Rivka x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Emma, I have sent you a few bubbles. Anyone want to give me any? I have the lowest amount of everyone I think!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

there you go julia - have to stop now only have 10mins to eat brekkie in!


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks! I shall return some bubbles to you now ......


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

I have left you on the same number as Emma, PiePig. Anyone else want any? I could get used to wasting time blowing bubbles!


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

I am on a roll now. I have blown loads! Shame I have to go out cos I could spend the day doing this!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

There you go Julia. Have got you to a 77. Am at work so can't get you up to 777 without being sacked


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Girls

Thought I would do a quick catch up (if thats possible).

Spangle - Hunny I'm keeping my fingers crossed for u.

Emma - Well done sweetie on ur flight course, and well done on booking ur holiday. 

SamOTM - I was thinking how twins would b nice but I'm so thankful that there was only 1, suffering quite badly with backache now.

Sam2007 - Have u spoken with the health visitor, maybe she can give u a few tips. Hope things improve soon for u.

Julia - Maybe u could speak to ur dr about sending u for an earlier scan, because of ur IF problems.

Cleo - Hope ur cold gets better soon. Please don't sneeze on me, its the last thing I need lol.

Tricksy - I'm so pleased that u managed to get ur holiday. I was quite worried about u with all the trouble going on in Kenya. Can u add my b/day please 22nd June. 

Minxy - welcome back hun. Pleased that u had a great hol. 

Now I know I've missed quite a few of u out and I'm sooo sorry, but my back is really playing me up.

Me - feeling very fat and uncomfortable (u'll definately see me coming on Sunday   ) Isaac keeps getting hiccups, Cory thinks its funny but my other 2 boys still think its alien (teenagers).

Please can I have a few bubbles, feeling left out now


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Faith is getting about well now cruising along the furniture and falling lots need an extra pair of eyes I think. She has also decided that when she is told NO that she will throw herself backwards in a temper whether anyone is there to catch her or not!!! I have a little girl with attitude already!!!!!

Sam2007:
I agree with Julia about osteopath I had a friend who's little girl cried all the time and she went to one and said the improvement was really good. She had a very quick birth. I don't know if you use a dummy but I was told by my healthvisiter that some babies under 3 months need more sucking time than others. Faith certainly liked hers in the early days. I took it away at 12w and it was fine.

Julia:
I would so have a scan, It would save you a lot of sleepless nights.

Spangle:
I had very low bloods they said it would not continue, As I have said before I think Faith implanted late. I hope this is what happened to you and on wed the bloods have tripled. Do you get a positive on a pee stick.

Samonthemoon:
Glad they did a sneaky scan for you. Good luck for twins on thurs!!!

JoJo:
Sorry you are feeling uncomfortable not long now. Were your other births early? Will txt you.

Hope everyone else is well

Take care LIZ xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all,

thanks for all the bubbles!!! I have often thought that we don't blow bubbles enough on this thread. So off to have a bubble blowing frenzy in a moment  

Just got back from my scan and things are looking good. We were eorried that my 2 large follies would outrun the rest and i would only have them but today they have dropped back a litle and another one has overtaken them, plus many of the others are catching up. So for once its good news.

All this means that my ec may be brought forward to sunday, which is fab but sad because it means i won't be at the meet. I should know for definate on thursday. 


Spangle - pm'd you hun, thinking of you.       

Sammoon - fab news on the scan hun.
Liz - sounds like you have your hands full hun!!! Bless her.

Jojo - not long now hun, hang in there!!

Rivka - sorry to hear about your friends. I often wonder why life is so cruel, when you look at how pwople treat each other or just the way life turns out...... 

Angel - i was just talking to someone about passports the other day, i can't beeive how expensive they are   It will be worth it though. Its great that ds can go on a boarding trial, gives you both the opportunity to see what it will be like.

Julia - scrap my last post to you, the 1st is actually not that long away. I'm in a right cafuddle over dates at the moment as i just work everyhting out in terms of scan dates and ec     As you are worried, do you still do hpt's ?? i think i will spend a fortune on them when i get my BFP!! And then frame them   

Right feeling snotty and tired. I'm in bed for the day but will go back to work tomorrow. Then thursday is my last day.

I so hope i have ec on sunday!!!! Not that i don't want to see you guys cos i really do but i just want my embies back in asap!!

Love to all, sorry to those i have missed.

Cleo (sneezes into tissue so as not to get Rivka and jojo, or anyone else  )


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Cleo:
I'm glad all is going well, and if you don't make the meet we will all have a cake in honor of all the eggs they will be collecting hun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

liz xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks liz!!!!

Have jut been on a bubble blowing frenzy too!!! Hope i didn't miss anyone!!

feel free to blow me back !!     

[fly]              [/fly]


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

You lot can really talk this am!!!!

Jo Jo~ Really feel for you hunny  I had terrible pubis synphosis(sp) in both my pregnancies and it was so painful   Another reason why i'm grateful it looks to be only one!

Cleo~ WOW sounds like everything is going really well now hunny      Loads of luck fr E/C

Liz~ Sounds like fun times!!  

Cath~ Hope ur surviving at work hunny?

Julia~ Will blow you some bubbles too hunny   

Not much to report here really, very uneventful  

Sam xxx

P.S~ Right i'm gonna get blowing now as i'm loving the idear of a bubble frenzy!!!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Does anyone wanna go over 77

I don't need to end on 7


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Been on a bubble frenzy too as w is way to boring/rubbish to worry abotu too much. 

SamM - I would rather end on a 7. Used not to worry about it as I thought it was just another superstition I could do without but once I said to someone they could give me bubbles that took me past 777 I had a really bad run of luck till I got back onto some 7s   Now I daren't risk it  

Cleo - great news for you though for completely selfish reasons I hope your et isn't on Sunday. 

JoJo- nice to see you on here. Not long to go now so your back can recover soon. You've had a really rough time of it lately.


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

WOAHHHHHH!! thanks for the bubbloes ladies! Ivebeen on 57 for ever!!

I feel so sick today


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

There we go laura   do you like to be left on 7?? 

Cath~ No problem   I would never change someones bubbles off of 77 if they didn't want me too  

Sam xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks Sam. I still can't believe I'm so paranoid now but seem to remember I had really bad stuff happen when I wsn't.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

I used to be exactly the same hunny...... remember last year some time ii was on 777 and some horrid person changed it to 778 even though it said in BIG writing under my avatar..... PLEASE DO NOT TOUCH MY BUBBLES!!!! It was coming upto test day and i cried my eyes out   Tony changed them back to 777 for me...... when i got a BFN anyway i decided to hell with the 7's  

Sam xxx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

lol!! Nah i dont mind any number, but i love my bubbles!! i feel loved


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Well now i def have finger cramp


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Sorry everyone really grateful for the bubbles but i wanted to keep my 777 at least until our first cycle is over....anyone know how to get it back??  or get to 7777 asap


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Sorry Piepig, will start blowing for you


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

getting there, only 5000 to go!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

wow bubbles everywhere!!! As long as i end in a 7 i don't care what the rest are!!!


Piepig - perhaps you should put something on the side profile to stop people chnging it once you get there??

Will get blowing again.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

hehehehe were you blowing bubbles to piepig too julia?? I seemed to be blowing them and they were going up in more than 1's?!?!?!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

i blew a few and realised i wasn't the only one doing it so i stoppped


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

7777! Done it! Well done everyone. Right, no more bubbles for PiePig!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

WAHOOOOOOO Thought i better stop when it got to 7759 incase we went passed it!!! Nicely finished though julia  

Sam xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Goes up quickly when 3 people are doing it. Mine next


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

777 will have to do for the minute cleo..... think i'd be here all day trying to get to 7777!!!!    

Sam xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

thanks sam, that will do nicely!!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Any chance u could blow me 1 bubble??


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

just hte one Done hun


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

I even blow some for piepig too


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

jo jo 70 said:


> I even blow some for piepig too


     

Thanks cleo..... yep anything to get me off of 77.... i like to be random?!?!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Quick question, if ec is on sunday when should dh off load his swimmers so they're superfit for ec day??


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

3 days b4 is best hunny   so thursday


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Blimey Sam/Cleo/Julia - you must have RSI by now   

Cleo - we were told Friday for a Monday transfer so Sam is right with Thurs. 

Feelng really lousy at mo but have to go out and do a choc demo in Frinton all eve. It's good money but not great after 3 hours sleep last night.


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi All

Me post coming up.

Well I have cancelled my bloods for tomorrow there is no point serious tummy ache bleeding and huge lumps of stuff coming out (sorry  ).

i am so angry with the ISIS I feel they have done nothing and they have wasted £5500 of our money. Yes we went to blast and they changed to gestone but to have ANOTHER chemical pg! After 1st go we asked if we needed more test for other factors they said no, after failed FET we asked they said no and I bet they same the same bl***dy thing again...........They do not seem to realise this is peoples lives, wonder if any of them realise how it feels to see you babies in the toilet being flushed away like a piece of s***. We do not have money to throw away which I feel is what we have done.

Sorry but I am just so annpyed I feel they have let us down, good job follow up is not till the 4th April as I do not think I could control myself right now!

If you havew frozen embryos at a clinic can you move them to antoher clinic as I have lost all faith in the ISIS I think they charge far to much and giver you far too little! I know it is partly down to luck but what kind of luck is 2 chem pg 

Gemma just said "We can ot predict if you will have a chem pg, the embryo implants but decides not to grow" To my mind that suggests somehting else is wrong but they will just palm you off and get you to have another go, which statistically based on my other goes it will be another chem pg or failure.

i do not think they know the actual answers they just guess and if it works great if not they come out with the same old b******* !

Well your probably sick of my rant, good luck to you all, I hope you get what you want, not gonna be on for sometime as I am going to struggle getting over this and although I wish you all BFP I feel to bitter right now, hope you understand?

Enjoy the meet and take care.

LOL Spangle


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Spangle, I have sent you a PM. I am so so sorry that it has ended like this for you. Personally I feel that treatment is trial and error, and obviously the more treatments you have with them the more they will know about you and how you respond, but it is not easy when each cycle is so expensive. 

Take care of yourself and keep in touch if you can, we would hate to lose contact with you.



Love Julia xxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Quickie just to say thanks for the bubbles you are all diamonds, was worried all afternoon  xxxx

off to tesco but will be back to post proper in a bit


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Spangle - i am so sorry hun and can understand how bitter you are. I agree with julia that tx is trial and error but each clinic is different and perhaps you will get more answers (and tests) if you move to another one.

As for cost , when i saw cath on saturday she said that she had been looking into tx at other clinics and they were more expensive   . 

I am here, as we all are, if you need me and i hope that you find the strength to move on soon. Thinking of you.  

Cath - oh hun, are you not sleeping because of things on your mind?? I hope you feel better soon. Not much fun functioning on 3hrs sleep.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Spangle~ I'm so sorry hunny    Maybe a consultation with another clinic would be a good idear?? Even if they are more expensive and you end up going back to isis for the actual TX maybe somewhere like the ARGC would be more helpful at diagnosing any under lying problems   
I'm sorry hunny i know nothing will help right now, so just gonna send you loads of hugs and hope to see u again soon     

Sam xxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks for all your messages, I have posted a thread on here about cost before and the ISIS seemed to come up as one of th most expensive everytime.

How can ISIS justify charging £5500 (that is with a saving of £600 for sourcing my own drugs) when a friend one here has exactly the same except on cyclogest for £3800.

DH feels the same about the ISIS I had real faith in Gideon now, just feel we have been spun the same old c*** with no solution offered.

Unless we HAVE to use them again for FET, need to find out if we can move the frozen embies to another clinic, other than that I certainly do not want to use them again, I am so disappointed in them!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Spangle -  I'm so sorry hun, I can understand that you must be really upset/angry/bitter/disappointed, its so hard isn't it? I do have to say though that I personally do think that they care, and care a lot. If there was a problem with implantation then the Gestone should of sorted that out, I don't know what other things could cause implantation problems...................just did a Google and got this..........

What Causes a Chemical Pregnancy
Most chemical pregnancies are due to chromosomal problems in the developing fetus. Other possible causes are inadequate uterine lining(which you know was ok), uterine abnormalities both congenital or acquired like fibroids(these would show up on scans), low hormone levels(surely impossible with the drugs we all take), luteul phase defect (this doesn't apply either I don't think)or certain infections Would the blood tests not show these up??  
How can I Prevent Chemical Pregnancies
Most chemical pregnancies can not be prevented. If you have recurring chemical pregnancies, your doctor should be able to investigate and help you formulate a treatment which is best for you. Potential treatments include vitamin B6 (at least 50mg a day)did you take Pregnacare or similar as these have B6 in them), progesterone cream you've been having progesterone injections, and baby asprin. Be sure to discuss potential treatments with your doctor.



I don't know if this helps at all and if it doesn't then I'm sorry 

Isis at the end of the day are a business, if they have crap success rates then surely less people will go to them and it makes sense for them to be better than not...........does that make sense? Try and keep your chin up hun, please come on Sunday, it will help I'm sure, even if its just for a hug and a cry 

Take care hun

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

spangle honey I'm so sorry   i know theres nothing we can say to make you feel better, but i hope you do stay in touch with us all even if you go elsewhere for further treatment.  I'm pretty sure you can move frozen embies to other clinics, and in a way perhaps changing clinic might be a good idea as if you have no faith in ISIS then I cannot not see you coping going through another cycle with them.  One of the major factors in choosing our clinic was that they made us feel that we were important to them and they would do what they could to help us be successful (not saying that ISIS don't care as we decided on bourn before we made it to a consultation with ISIS, and I'm sure every clinic cares).  In terms of cost i think ISIS are pretty similar to bourn (if not slightly cheaper depending on what you have done) but I do know there are cheaper clinics out there depending on how far you want to travel.


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Spangle122 said:


> i am so angry with the ISIS I feel they have done nothing and they have wasted £5500 of our money. Yes we went to blast and they changed to gestone but to have ANOTHER chemical pg! After 1st go we asked if we needed more test for other factors they said no, after failed FET we asked they said no and I bet they same the same bl***dy thing again...........They do not seem to realise this is peoples lives, wonder if any of them realise how it feels to see you babies in the toilet being flushed away like a piece of s***. We do not have money to throw away which I feel is what we have done.


Spangle,

I do so understand why you are angry. Yes of course they can't predict whether you are going to have a chemical pregnancy but I do think that EVERYONE should have more tests done before they even start IVF. Why couldn't they have given you this as an option (especially as you asked). I was referred for extra tests eventually but I had to go through 5 IVF failures first. I just think we should be given the choice.

Have you every had any immune/blood clotting tests?

Re frozen embies. Yes you can have these transferred. In fact I did this, I had mine removed from my old clinic to the ISIS. It is quite simple to do, just a matter of filling in a permission form, then you can literally pick them up yourself and take them to your new clinic though I had someone recommended by the ISIS do it for me and I was never charged for this.

Thinking of you.

Sam


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi

Tricksey, thanks for the google info, I am wondering about chromsone issues too.

Sam - I had much blood checked as I understood via our doctors, now wondering if they are not as detailed as the ISIS would be but I am sure blood clotting came back as normal!

By not caring I am sure the nurses espcially do care (some seem to more than others) as they are there through the whole thing. I mean more the after care there is none, just a follow which is almost 4 weeks away which to me is VERY poor.

In my consultation before this go with Gideon when I said how expensive they are he said does that make a difference to where you go then? Tell's you money is not a worry to them to think it does not make a difference!

Other than London I think the next nearest is Bourne Hall unless anyone knows of any others!

It annoys me that they would not let me have further tests after first go, NHS might have done them then but now we are in the postion of paying for these again which it is sad but aswell as the emotional side it is more pressure!

Thanks again,

Spangle xx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Vit B6 - I was taking Sanatagen Pronatal this has 130% of RDA - 2.6mg?


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Spangle - It is a very controversial area but there are immune issues which could cause chemical pregnancies or irregular spotting.  As far as vitamin deficiencies go I don't know much but I just wonder if a basic multi-vit would go far enough.

I do believe though that all of the decisions made at the ISIS are what they believe are in our best interest.  But personally I believe in patient choice.  I know that for safety's sake they have to be able to overule us in some areas (ie number of embryos) but in others I would have liked the option.

Re blood tests.  I think there are lists of these tests in the investigations board.


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
Spangle -    I am so sorry to hear your news and I can't imagine what you are going through at the moment. Just to let you know I am thinking of you and I can understand that you must want some answers and definitely think you are right to insist on getting some more tests (such as the blood clotting and immunity issues as Sam mentioned - this is not usually done as the standard blood tests by the GP) done before you go any further with your frosties especially after what has been happening.  Either way I hope that you are just taking a break from here and will be back on soon so we can give you some support and if you want any feedback on the Essex and Herts Fertility Centre where I was before let me know - its just over an hours drive from Colchester (although up to two hours if you have a 9 am appointment) - in my opinion so far it seems they are better at some things (e.g. phoning you back straight away, willing to do tests, good success rates etc) but the ISIS from what I can see are better at other things (more regular scans and blood tests while stimming etc) but in summary I think it is definitely right to explore what clinic may be better for you if you are unhappy with your tx and keep your options open.

Cath - keeping my fingers crossed for your interview next week   and hope your sleep improves before then.

Sam2007 - Thanks for your advice and understanding about my AMH levels and you are right the plus side is that it will help inform future tx despite my disappointment.  I'm sorry you're having a bit of a tough time at the moment but hope that Amy settles down soon, but just to add my sister took her little girl to see an osteopath a few months after she had her (she was born with forceps) and was really pleased with the difference it made to her.

SamOTM - that was really nice of the nurse at the ISIS to fit you in for that cheeky extra scan but hope the one on Thursday goes well too.

Julia - glad to hear you have a date for you scan although personally would be tempted as everyone else has suggested to get an earlier one - hope that the time will pass quickly for you though if you decide to wait (but you can always blow me some bubbles too in the mean time - I am sure I am one of the lowest!!!)

Laura - sorry you can't make the meet - hopefully see you at the next one.

Cleo - Sounds great news about the scan and I suppose having EC is a pretty good excuse for not making the meet   !  hope your cold is getting better now and will be gone by the weekend.  Good luck Thursday.

Natasha - glad you had a good holiday and good luck on Thursday when you start your next IVF    - hopefully the relaxing holiday will do the trick.

Emms - hope you're OK with ds going off on his boarding school trial  .

Jojo - just saw it's not long for you now is it?  Looking forward to meeting you and the bump on Sunday.

Liz - Faith sounds a bit of a handful but lots of fun at the moment.

Lisa - you're quiet - hope all is OK.
Tricksy - sorry if I have missed it but did you say how the concert went on the weekend?

Well a bit more news from me too - after three more calls to the ISIS chasing them up, I eventually got a call back from one of the nurses tonight at 5.30   who told me that Gideon does want me to go on the short protocol for my IVF as the EFC suggested - fortunately AF hasn't started yet, but this involves starting the pill for a month when it does rather than down regging and then straight into stimming after my next bleed.  He also plans to put me on the highest dose of Gonal F so with any luck maybe this will give me a few more eggs to play with next time fingers crossed that it makes the difference for me. 

Anyway enough from me - hi to everone I have missed - was going to try to say hello to everyone tonight but have ran out of time catching up with you all,

Take care,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

Spangle - huge   to you. I so understand how you feel. It is terrible to see your embies go down the loo, it is an experience I know too well. You have every right to be frustrated now. I think looking around at other clinics may help you to feel beter, that you are doing something. And definitely make a point of asking Dr Liberman what he thinks may be the reasons for repeated chemical pg. I know I decided not to do any more tx after last m/c because I had m/cs with natural pg and then with IVF so  thought there's no point. Then lovely Tricksy called me to say I could have Clexane for my blood problems. I don't know if this will work but it was so important to me to know there is another option I could try. I think that ISIS care, but at the end of the day they don't care as much as you and DH... If you come to the meeting you may find it helps to talk to people who understand, and I would love to meet you finally. Don't decide now, see how you feel on the day. And don't lose touch with us.

Cleo - well done on your scan results, looking really good. I hope we get to see you on Sunday, but if you're in for e/c I'll be happy for you and keep fingers and toes crossed (except when I'm eating cake  ). 

Cathie - hope the choc party was not too exhausting, and that you'll get some sleep tonight. Must be all those things on your mind... You know where I am if you want a chat.

Jo - sorry your back is playing up, hope you feel better soon.

Rachel - glad that you have a plan sorted now! Fingres crossed that the change is what you need, seems like they've put much thought into your protocol which is good

Rivka x


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Aww Spangle - sending you huge hugs. I do agree with you though about not testing more. We called them today to askabout johns chromosome cound and hormones today (which they were going to sort out in January) and they said they will wait until i start treatment!! (which is far too late to do ANYTHING!) if they get theyre money from private or the NHS they dont seem to care. 

Are you going to thaw your frosties? Try another clinic hun, please dont give up yet!!

Sending you lots of hugs and prayers xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Spangle - have pm'd you but wanted to say quickly that ISIS are a bit cheaper than Bourne and Essex and Herts. That said, the other two give a bigger refund if you get no eggs so, for me at least, it would be worth the extra. I know what you mean about not being confident of the tx there as we're in the same boat. I think the delayed follow up is poor but bad luck - we were offered one fairly quickly but decided to wait till this month so we were more with it mentally before we go in.  It would be good if you still come to the meet as it is often much easier to talk this kind of thing through face to face rather than through a thread.

Rivka - the party was ok thanks - though it got too warm and the easter eggs broke so I feel like it was a bit of a failure. I should sleep ok tonight as I'm so knackered. Sadly dh was already in bed (he's on an early in the morning) when I got home, and with having got up and left before he got up I miss him   

Cleo - thanks hun - I don't think it was stress keeping me awake, just had a rotten tum and then felt pretty ill all day. I didn't get any dinner but strangely feel better for it. 

Hello to everyone else. Am too tired to do proper personals but will try to get back on in the morning. I've got to have a meeting with the bloke I've complained about tomorrow afternoon. Thankfully his gripes have turned out to be unjustified but it's still going to be difficult. 

take care

Cathie x


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Spangle - I'm so sorry for all your pain and loss and despair. As we have all said, we really want to be here for you, so if you can make it on Sunday please come (I shall see if I can get a refund for you too, but I'm not sure if it is possible ). As Cath and PiePig have said, Bourn Hall are just as expensive as ISIS, and I found out they don't scan you during stimms until day 7 - which I don't think is very good at all. However, apparently they were the first IVF clinic in the UK (someone please correct me if I am wrong) and so they have at least 20 years of valuable experience behind them. I looked into immune tests at ARGC (?) in London (not sure if I got all the initials right) and at CARE Nottingham - both who do lots of expensive blood tests for immune issues. They are callled the Chicago tests at CARE and cost up to £3,000. A lot of girls who have had the tests have found problems with clotting (hence using heparin) and NK (natural killer) cells which could cause miscarriages but I don't know if any then went in to succesful live births after they were treated. I know one girl who was treated under Dr George Nduke at CARE Notts, and after these tests she had her DH's blood injected into her before her 8th IVF cycle (apparently, her body killed their embryo's because it thought they were cancerous cells, so by injecting loads of DH's blood cells into her body her white blood cells stopped attacking the embies. She is now about 5 months pregnant ). I have invested a lot of time in researching these tests and I'll pm you with everything I know   .

Cath - I'm sorry to hear that you are not sleeping well. I have just submitted my thesis to my Professor, so I have more time on my hands. So, I gladly volunteer an extra pair of hands whenever you need them (just pay me in cups of tea!) to help you when you get too busy to cope - so please let me know .

Cleo - eggcellent news to hear that you are almost ready for EC! Sorry that it may be on Sunday, but we shall all raise tea and cake to you in the afternoon!

Rachel -I'm glad that ISIS finallly spoke to you and you are now more informed. Will they send the pill directly to you or will you have to go in to pick it up? Why do you have to go on it?

I will get hold of some electronic maps very soon to post on here for the Meet location (although I'm not sure how to do that exactly?). For now, if you all go on to the google map website

http://maps.google.co.uk/

and type in Marne Road, Colchester, the entrance to the Barracks is on this road at the junction with circular road south. You can then ask the map to give you directions to this location from your house. Please let me know if you can't find it on google and I'll find another way (I hope?). If this map is sufficient I won't need to faff with trying to find how to send electronic directions to you all! I'll leave a photocopied map of directions from the Guard Room to the Officer's Mess car park on the desk in the Guard Room so you'll be given it on arrival. Please don't forget that you all need to show photo-ID upon arrival (they will only accept a passport or the new pink driving license cards - if you have any problems with this, could you pm me and I'll see what I can do). That's it!

Loui xxx

/links


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone. It is quiet on here today. Louie, thanks for the info re meet up on Sunday. Wow, looks like you have certainly been doing your homework regarding infertility. I am constantly amazed how complicated the condition is, as to how many things can affect fertility. 

Cleo, I hope you can come on Sunday otherwise I will be going on my billy no mates lonesome, unless I can cadge a lift with someone or pick anyone else up. I can understand you wanting it all to be happening though. This time next week we will all be counting down to your BFP (fingers, toes and everything else crossed for you!) Was it you who asked if I still do preggy tests? (sorry, brain not what it used to be!) The answer is that I don't as I used up the ones I had and don't want to buy any more, just in case it comes up negative. If that is the case, I don't want to know! All the time I am not bleeding I am remaining quite optimistic. This is the same with a private scan - if I have bad news coming I don't want to know. As it is, I am not looking forward to 1 April. Sorry to be such a pessimist - it is a coping technique I think as I won't believe I am pregnant until I see the baby on the screen.

Cath, hope you are feeling better. I am sure your evening was a great success, even if they did crack. I must book you up for another choc evening, if you wouldn't mind. Everyone loved it. There is no rush though. Good luck this afternoon with that horrid man. Did I tell you Keith is now in Poole? He has gone down there to be near his girlfriend (who Gordon thinks looks like a bloke!) 

Spangle, I hope you are feeling a bit better today about things. If you change your mind, it would be great to meet you and have a chat on Sunday, and we are all lovely (well, most of us  )

Hi to everyone else. Hope you are all having a nice day. 

See you all soon.

Love Julia xxxx

PS: When is the next bubble blowing session? I enjoyed that yesterday! Hope you are feeling good on 7777 Piepig!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Julia - I have to pass near you between picking up Sam and Rivka if you want me to pick you up as well. 

Glad Keith got his move. THe meeting was embarrassing but only because of the way the bleep behaved (skipped one meeting and wouldn't speak in the next   ) 

Any time after Easter for a party is fine. Glad your friends enjoyed it. I quite like them too now I'm more with it (last night apart).

Loui - well done for getting the draft off. Must be a huge weight off your mind. 

Must go, still at work and don't want to get caught and give anyone a stick to beat me with.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

13th Mar - SamOTM scan 

14th Mar - Livvy's birthday











16th Mar - Our meet up 









18th Mar - Cleo Egg collection








Mr Piepig - sperm freezing    

20th Mar - Shelleys birthday








Cath - Interview for new job









26th Mar - Em FLYS to Tenerife <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D7%252F7%255F2%255F116%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









29th Mar - Baby JoJo due







 









1st April - Julia - 1st Scan  

4th April - Spangle Follow Up appointment 

7th April - Loui Initial Donor Egg consultation at the IM, Barcelona








Tricksy - Appt with Gideon to discuss using frosties  

10th April - Faith's 1/st birthday









11th April - Rivka - Consultation with Gideon to discuss next steps









14th April - Tricksy's birthday









19th April - Em sponsored swim for Marie Curie Cancer Care









April 2008 - Shelley starts treatment









7th May - Lisa's Birthday









8th May - Rachel & DH Wedding Anniv









11th May - Tricksy Race for Life at Castle Park - please sponsor me!!! http://www.raceforlifesponsorme.org/nikolapenny









27th May - Livvy & Simon's Wedding Anniv









22nd June - JoJo's Birthday









2nd July - Emma and Tom's 3rd Wedding Anniversay









4th July - Rachels Birthday









6th August - Debs & Mr Piepigs Wedding Anniversary









*2009*
26th Jan - Our Threads 3rd Birthday









9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay









12th Feb - Emma's birthday









19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

been back to work today alhough sill feeling like crap!! Just have too much to do b4 i go off sick. Last day tomorrow though, meeting parents so not teaching. 

Geting anxious about my scan, i so hope they've all caught up with all other and i can have ec on sunday. Just want to get it over and done with asap as al the memories of last time are flooding back  


Spangle -   how are you feeling today hun? Are you back at work?

Cath - sorry you've been ill hun. You have so much going on at the moment. I hope you feel better soon and i hope the meeting this afternoon went well.

Julia - i'll know tomorrow about the meet so i'll text you hun, don't want you to be a billy on your own    not long til the 1st hun and then you will be able to start enjoying your BFP!!!!

Loui - you are a fab events organiser hun!! I really am disappointed about maybe not making the meet, but i desperatley want ec sooner rather than later.

Sorry for crap personals but feeling crackered!!

Love and baby dust to all.

Love cleo xxx


PS CAN I HAVE A DANCE TO MAKE MY FOLLIES CATCH UP ALTOGETHER AND GROW NICE AND BIG PLEASE??


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Sammoon - what time you at ISIS tom I'm there at 11.15.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Evening Everyone,

Blimey you lot have been yacking for England 

Cleo - I've got absolutley everything crossed for you for tomorrow







lets hope everything is catching up and when you come out tomorrow you'll be eggstatic  Hope your feeling better soon 

PreggySam2 - Good luck with your scan tomorrow xxx

Spangle - How are you feeling today hun? I've been thinking of you a lot, try and keep your chin up xxx

Cath - not sleeping is really horrid, I hope you manage to get a good nights sleep soon. If I get really desperate I have a capful of nightnurse and it knocks me for 6 

Julia - Ignorance is bliss, I have to agree  don't worry hun you'll be fine  Lisa is picking me up on Sunday, I'm sure she wouldn't mind picking you up too if your stuck for a lift?? Afraid you'll have to do the usual stable run with us on the way back though!!

Loui - At last you can have a bit of a relaxing time! When are you flying to Barcelona? Are you going to make a little holiday of it??

Laura - I'd check with Isis about the Chromosone tests as I'm sure that they would not even refer us until we had had them done?? Doesn't sound right hun

Rivka -Really looking forward to seeing you again on Sunday. Have you still got hedgy

Rachel - The X Factor concert was great, Nikki is amazing and she brought tears to my eyes, Brenda was good too but she didn't have a very flattering dress on and looked REALLY broad, (whispers......bit like a bloke to be honest) I've not told Simon yet but Westlife were so good I've managed to get tickets for 28th March to go and see them again  13 rows from the front this time  

SamAmy's Mum -   Hun I hope your ok, it must be so tough. have you got anyone who can help you? Can your Mum come over for a couple of hours so you can have a sleep?? Hope your feeling better soon too 

Debs - Hope your ok, we will miss you on Sunday, we'll have to arrange something again soon so we can catch up. The summer is nearly here and we could always have a bbq meet 

Minxy - it sounds like you've had a wonderful holiday hun, glad your relaxed and recharged ready for your treatment starting tomorrow  pm me your email addy and I've send you some of our safari pics. We had a fabulous time, I really do think that I could live there!!!

Ok guys, gotta go, I hope that i havn't missed anyone. My hairdresser will be here in a mo.....can't decide what to have done? Might tty and come back later.

Lots of Love to you all

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Oh forgot to tell you something funny..................expensive but funny!!!

My Mum rang tonight when I got home "thank you so so much for the dvd's" she said " they are wonderful, I don't know what to say, your both so good to me" I was a bit puzzled as i havn't bought her any dvd's!!! "I couldn't believe it when I opened them, they are on the side and I'm going to sit down and watch them tonight, they must of cost you a fortune" All of a sudden the penny dropped..........Simon had ordered his Mum a box set of dvd's from the RHS website for her birthday, as they had to be signed for as they were £50   he had them sent to my Mums.............she's opened the parcel and thought it was for her     

Looks like Si will be ordering another set!!! think I'd better have them sent to my work this time!!!!!


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Evening ladies, just popped in to say bye, thanks for all the support but not gonna post here for a while.
Have a lovely meet (Loui do not worry about the money, please resend me your address and I will post you the Barcolona book).

Take care everyone and Cleo good luck!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Cleo~ OOOhhh i'm there at 11am   You can't miss me and DH.... he has very very blonde hair and i have almost black hair   Say hello if you see me hunny... i can be a little shy so just jump up and wave like a looney and i won't be able to ignore you       Whats ur name?? 

Tricksy~ OMG     Poor simon   I'd def order another set over trying to get them back, at least you look very generous   

Spangle~   Take care hunny and really hope to see you again soon     

Well appt is at 11am tomorrow so will let you all know how we get on when we get back  

Sam xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Allo 

How are we all?  I was a guinea pig for my old reflexology teacher's students last night,  My god i must be really out of sorts cos it blumming well hurt!!!  Really need some more now  and just missed out on being one of the girls case studies..........damn!!  Plus after my marathon shagging session i AF arrived in full flow last night    I know this is too much info but its all clotty and horrible.....sorry guys! 

Spangle - I've pm'd you hunny 

SamOtm - Good luck tomorrow  

Cleo       A little follie dance for you for tomorrow good luck

Loui - Glad you finished your paper,  thanks for the reminder about bringing ID i would have forgotten that   Thanks for sorting it all out your a star 

Rachel - Glad you finally got hold of Isis,  How do you feel about the protocol are you pleased or would you have preferred the short one?

Ticksy - You & Si must have made MIL's day............bless 

Julia - I agree about not wanting to know as well but don't worry everything's going to me fine   Are you all over the infection now?  if your stuck for a lift on Sunday i don't mind picking you up.

MumSam - Sorry your having a tough time of it hun    I think you asked earlier we did apply for adoption but cos they closed their books for under 3's we were rejected,  Dh aand I have come to a decision though that this is not for us so that ones definately out now.

Piepig - Miss you on Sunday

Rivka - How are you hun - Look forward to seeing you on Sunday

Well thats it from me................sorry i'm having trouble keeping up with everyone been so busy lately and we've got another busy weekend too so feeling a bit knackered,  plus i have this enormous zit on my chin come up to  

Lisa x


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hello ladies,

tricksy:-thats soooo funny made me laugh      thanks for the chat the other day its soo nice knowing people care.  

julia:-just want to say thank u sooooo much for giving me brendas no (reflexology) i had it done today and it was amazing but feeling very sleepy now greg is going on friday not quite sure how he will get on.get wait to have my next treatment.cant wait to see u and the others on sunday,hope ur ok ?. 

cleo:-looks like fall steams ahead for u glad everything is going well. 

spangle:-so so sorry hun    if u feel u want to come sunday it will help abit belive me .well take carehun     

hi to everyone else im to tied for anymore sorry ,but thinking of u all.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I forgot to say that i've made an appt at Isis to speak to Gideon about using our frosties. I'm there on 7th April. We really need to do it before 1st June as Simon can't get any time off of work after then. What happens when you use frosties?? He said before something about using hrt and buserelin but how long does it take? I don't want to miss out as we are hoping to have the frosties put back in May.....my next period is due around 31st March so if I need to be on the pill for a month before I start the hrt and buserelin then I need to start really at the end of this month..........or does it happen in a couple of week HELP!!!


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

just a quicky from me tonight as I have to pack - I'm planning to head down to Wales tomorrow night after work as my sister has her first chemo session tomorrow and want to see how she is - will be back Saturday night though so can still make the meet.

Loui - Well done for finishing your draft and thanks for the info about the meet - will have a look but sounds easy enough to find.  I collected my pill today from the ISIS by the way - they were going to post it to me but AF started and I was worried if it doesn't come in the post tomorrow it would mean I would have to postpone things for another month especially as I'm going away tomorrow night. 

Spangle - forgot to say yesterday the E&HFC do a basic miscarriage screening package which covers most the blood tests including natural killer cells, lupus and sticky blood which comes to something like £350 - I can check what I paid if you want more info but didn't have all the tests as it wasn't indicated for me - although I am sure it is not as intensive as the one Loui has mentioned at CARE Nottingham it is quite a bit cheaper.  Still sorry that you are taking a break but do understand why and hope that you come back on the board soon  .

Cleo - here's a little dance for tomorrow....
          

Tricksy - really pleased to hear that you're sorting things out for your frosties. Not too sure though how it works on a medicated FET in terms of taking the meds as I was going for a natural one when I was aiming to have mine so there was no down regging or anything and the only injection I had was to make sure I ovulated on a certain day but some clinics don't even do that.  I would give the ISIS a call and speak to one of the nurses if I were you to get an idea of how they do things there.  I hope you're liking your hair too.

Lisa - as far as I am aware I am on the short protocol with the ISIS - I just think they put you on the pill to make sure that my cycle fits in with their scanning and EC dates etc - as far as I know (and I should get my schedule next week sometime) when I come off the pill I go straight onto the stimms with no down regging so at least thats one less set of injections.  To be honest I don't mind how I get to this stage - this is what the E&HFC recommended too and as long as I get plenty of eggs I'll be happy.  After two goes trying it on the long protocol it has got to be worth a try I suppose.

Anyway that's all from me - hi to everyone else,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm on here before i go to work as was checking about cm while stimming. Sorry tmi coming up!! I woke to up to egg white cm the stuff i usually get at ovulation!!! Checked on here and many women seem to get it while stimming so hope its ok   will find out at 11.15.

Sammoon will pm you my name hun. 

Love to all

cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hope it goes well for you today hun and scanning for samotm


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Good luck Sam and Cleo at your scans today. 

Tricksy, fab news that you have made the decision to go with your frosties. Bet you can't wait to get started now. Aww, bless your mum and the DVDs!

Cath, I bet you are relieved that meeting is over now. I shall try and sort out a date with you when I see you re choc party. 

Thanks for the offers of the lifts Cath and Lisa. I shall see what Cleo is doing and then let you know, if that is okay. 

Shelley, I am so glad you liked Brenda and enjoyed the session. Hopefully Greg will like it too.

Rachel, have a lovely time in Wales. I hope your sister is feeling okay. 

Lisa, looking forward to seeing you on Sunday. I promise not to look at your chin   I think I am over the infection now thanks. The antibiotics were horrible, tasted disgusting, so hope I don't have to have them again.

Sorry for lack of personals. Does anyone know if there is a spray or something around to stop cats clawing furniture? We are going to get a new suite but don't want to cats to ruin it as they have done with this one. They don't look at the scratching post but love sharpening their claws on the sofas  

Have a nice day everyone.

xxxxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Just a last quicky as forgot to say yesterday to Preggy Sam - good luck today with your scan.    Julia - we bought a chew deterrent from Pets at Home - can't remember the name of it sorry though.


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Rachel -  all the best for your sister xx take care now x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Tricksy - I was on a medicated FET using HRT and buserlin,  it was basically the same time amount of time as when your on a normal ivf so if i was you i would ring Isis to sort out dates.

Shelley - I wondered what had happened to you - glad your enjoying reflexology its great!

Rachel - Hope all goes well with your sister  

Lisa x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Poo - thought I had posted last night but it's not gone on. Maybe I'm just losing it  

Cleo -           for those follies.

Julia - glad the infection is clearing up. 

Rachel - I hope all goes as well as possible with your sisters treatment. 

Tricksy - definitely worth keeping the brownie points and letting your mum keep the dvds. Hope you're able to fit the FET in ok. 

Spangle - sending you lots of   and hope you get the answers you need from Gidon (hopefully sooner than April). Take care hun. 

SamM - hope the scan goes/went well.

Shelley/Lisa and everyone else hello! 

I had another poor night sleep last night so feeling pretty groggy.I had thought it was due to the stress going on at work but the worst of that is over (the guy hid in the loos for one meeting and wouldn't speak in the next   ) so I don't know what it is. Af still playing me around. A bit of spotting here and there but nothing more. I've decided I'm going to call early next week if still nothing as if I wait till the 8 weeks they said it will be the Easter weekend and they won't be open.

Lots of eggs to make now so I'd better dash. 

Cathie x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I'll be starting a new thread very shortly so you may want to save your lists so you don't lose them 

Thanks
Natasha x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

saved thanks for the warning


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey girls,

Just a quickie as i'm off out for lunch now with a friend... Well we saw one perfect little bubs with a nice strong H/B      So the nerves have eased off for the minute now that i know all is where it should be   Guessing it won't be long though till i start to want another one just to check all is well.... 6 wks is a long time to wait till the next  

Hope all went well today cleo?? Was lovely to meet you   Will be keeping everything crossed        

Cath~ So sorry to hear ur still not sleeping well babe   I think it's a good idear though to get ur self seen sooner rather than later too.... Have you done a test just to make sure??  

Sam xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

samonthemoom,so ru having twins then?think im abit lost as u said "bubs".


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

i wanto be the first one on the new thread never been before.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

come on minxy plsssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

oh my god im so sad nothing better to do


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

LMAO.... please for goodness sake let Shelley be the first to write on the new thread lol


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

im still waiting


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Ok need more posts obviously

Hope everyone is ok...

AF is now late and i still have lots of niggles and CM... weirdness.........


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

no more posts from anyone pls me first me first


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

have u done a preg test yet just check that?  come on minxy plsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Yep

3 x tesco cheapies - 2 last week one just now neg
2 x clear blue digi, 1 neg (monday) 1 error (theyre sending me a replacement !)

still feel sick and going to bed at 10... v.early for me.. now constantly weeing and gone off tea..


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

well i dont know what else it could be maybe ur abit streesed or looking into things abit to much.
minxy minxy were ru?


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

im busting for a wee and im hungry but dont want to miss first on the new thread omg ...................


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

you might want to save any messages before posting so you don't lose them as I'd better start a new thread before shelley (wilsons) get's a smacked bum for spamming so many posts 

New threads are started when get to about 20 pages........I was only giving you plenty of warning re saving your lists this morning as I know you've had problems before 

N x


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

oh what ive been waiting .......oh just have to send studpid messages to myself untill we get 20 pages or just this once could u do it sooner plsssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*new home this way.....*

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=132914.0

*I shall be locking this thread in a few moments so make sure you save anything as you may lose it....*

N xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

the wilsons said:


> oh what ive been waiting .......oh just have to send studpid messages to myself untill we get 20 pages or just this once could u do it sooner plsssssssssssssssssss


if you did that hun I'd be likely to delete them as spam ! 

N x


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

good luck on your treatment minxy!


----------

